# OpenCL (CPU + GPU) Benchmark



## thysol (13. August 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe einen CPU und GPU Benchmark geschrieben. Der CPU Benchmark wurde in C# geschrieben und ist "vorerst" Single-threaded. Der GPU Benchmark wurde in OpenCL geschrieben und nutzt 10000000 threads. Eine GUI ist auch in dem Benchmark.

Die Aufgabe in dem Benchmark die die GPU und CPU zu erledigen haben ist folgende:

Es wird eine Datenbank erstellt mit 10000000 verschiedenen Zahlen. Die Zahlen gehen von 0 bis 10000000. Die CPU/GPU muss dann jede Zahl in der Datenbank verdoppeln. Dies ist in einer Schleife und muss 1000 mal passieren. Die verschiedenen Zahlen werden als ints gespeichert und nach 1000 verdopplungen laeuft der Speicher eines ints ueber. Dass macht aber nichts weil dann schreibt der Kompiler einfach "Infinity" in jeden Datenbank eintrag und dass macht die Datenbank unbrauchbar. Dass ist aber egal weil es ja ein Benchmark ist.

Ihr koennt die .exe als Anhang in diesem Post finden. 

Mein Core i5-750 braucht 10.678 Sekunden um die Aufgabe zu loesen. Meine Radeon HD 5870 braucht nur 1.48 Sekunden beim ersten Durchlauf und 0.61 Sekunden beim zweiten Durchlauf. Die Berechnung geht beim zweiten Durchlauf schneller weil dann muss OpenCL nicht mehr initialisiert werden. Wie deutlich zu sehen ist rechnet die GPU "parallel" deutlich schneller. Ich habe den Benchmark hier reingestellt weil mich interessiert welche Resultate ihr mit anderen CPUs/GPUs kriegt.

Uebrigens waehrend die Benchmarks laufen zeigt der Task Manager oft an dass die Programme abgestuerzt sind weil sie keine Rueckmeldung mehr geben. Keine Angst, dass ist nicht der Fall, ihr muesst einfach warten bis der Benchmark die Zeit anzeigt.

Postive und Negative Kritik ist erwuenscht.

Edit: Ich habe uebrigens den Thread hier aufgemacht statt im Benchmark Unterforum weil es hier mehr um den Vergleich CPU/GPU geht und nicht um die Geschwindigkeit von CPUs/GPUs zu vergleichen. Es geht hier eher um den Vergleich GPU vs. CPU daher habe ich den Thread hier aufgemacht.
*
Wenn es Probleme gibt dann wendet euch an diese Troubleshooting Liste: (Danke an Skysnake fuer die Liste)*

Schritt 1: Stelle fest ob du eine Ati oder nVidia Karte besitzt, wenn Ati, fahre mit Schritt 2 fort

Schritt 2: Lade unter Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM den CCC-Displaydriver runter (komplett in EN oder in zwei teilen mit dem DE-Sprachpacket)

Schritt 3: installiere den/die geladenen treiber

Schritt 4: Lade dir unter ATI Stream SDK v2.2 with OpenCL? 1.1 Support | AMD Developer Central das für dein Betriebssystem gedachte SDK (2.2) herunter

Schritt 5: installiere das soeben heruntergeladene SDK komplett auf deinem Rechner

Schritt 6: führe den Benchmark aus und freue dich 


*User Highscore Liste: (CPU Benchmark v1.0) (Letztes Update = 05/09/10)
*
​


Spoiler



* Intel = Blau
AMD = Gruen
 *


*

User Highscore Liste: (GPU Benchmark v1.0) **(Letztes Update = 05/09/10)*


Spoiler



* Nvidia = Gruen
ATI = Rot
*


*User Highscore Liste: (GPU Benchmark v1.2) **(Letztes Update = 05/09/10)*


Spoiler



* Nvidia = Gruen
ATI = Rot*
*

*


*User Highscore Liste: (CPU Benchmark Multi-Core) (Letztes Update = 12/09/10)

 Intel = Blau
AMD = Gruen*
*
**1.|scbiz|Core i7-920@4GHz|GTX 480 (OC)|?|2,6616223*
*2.|Tight86|Core i7-920@4,4GHz|GTX285(OC)|DDR3-1600|2,8985048
**3.|0Martin21|Core 2 Quard Q9400 (2,66GHz)|GTX 285|DDR2-800|3,233857
**4.|FloW^^|Phenom2 x4 940@3,4Ghz|Radeon HD5770(OC)|DDR2-800|3,4154231* 
*5.|sch8mid|Core 2 Quad Q9550@3,1GHz|HD 5770|DDR3-1066|3,4284328* 
 * 6.|Joker4Life|Core i5-750(4GHz)|HD 5850(OC)|DDR3-1600|4,1482943
7.|KlawWarYoshi |Core i7-920@2,8GHz|GTX260(SLI)|DDR3-1600|4,994041
8.|Chimera|Core i5-750@2,67GHz|Geforce GTX 460|DDR3-1333|5,0110393
9.|DerPate26|Phenom 2 X4 955 @3,744GHz|GTX 480 (OC)|DDR3-1600|5,3331971*
* 10.|KingofKingzZ|Phenom 2 955@3,5GHz|Geforce GTX 260 (OC)|DDR3-1666|5,902197
  11.|thysol|Core i5-750(2,8GHz)|HD 5870|DDR3-1066|5,9173362
12.|0Martin21|Phenom 2 X6 1090T(3,2GHz)|HD 5970|DDR3-1333|5,9809628
13.|Sheeep|Athlon X2 6400+(3,2GHz)|Geforce 8600GT|?|12,7897218
14.|Rayman|Phenom 2 X4 9500(2,2GHz)|Radeon HD 5670|DDR2-667|14,4688577
*​ 
*User Highscore Liste: (GPU Benchmark v1.3) (Letztes Update = 21/09/10)

**1.|DerPate26|Phenom 2 X4 955 @4GHz|GTX 480 (OC)|DDR3-1600|1,3562478* *2.|scbiz|Core i7-920@4GHz|GTX 480 (OC)|?|1,4012175*
*3.|KingofKingzZ|Phenom 2 X4 955@3,8GHz|GTX 470 (OC)|DDR3-1600|1,8631807*
*4.|mattinator|Xeon X3380@3.16GHz|GTX 275 (OC)|?|3,0242301*
*5.|0Martin21|Core 2 Quard Q9400 (2,66GHz)|GTX 285|DDR2-800|3,233857* 
*6.|Chimera|Core i5-750@2,67GHz|Geforce GTX 460|DDR3-1333|3,2972364*
*7.|FloW^^|Phenom2 x4 940@3,4Ghz|Radeon HD5770(OC)|DDR2-800|3,4154231* 
*8.|sch8mid|Core 2 Quad Q9550@3,1GHz|HD 5770|DDR3-1066|3,4284328* ​ 

* PS: Danke an KlawWarYoshi fuer die Idee mit der Highscore Liste*.​* 
**Update 15/08/10:*

GPU Benchmark (v1.1) hinzugefuegt. Der Benchmark ist 100 mal komplexer zu berechnen als der alte. Eine Highscore Liste fuer v1.1 ist geplant. Wie immer ist ein Screenshot als Beweis die Mindest Vorraussetzung.

*Update (2) 15/08/10:*

GPU Benchmark (v1.2) hinzugefuegt. Der Geforce Bug wurde behoben und wie bei v1.1 ist die Berechnung 100 mal komplexer also regt euch nicht auf dass die Berechnung diesmal laenger dauert.^^ Ich entschuldige mich auch an alle Geforce User.

*Update 19/08/10:*

CPU Benchmark mit Multi-Core Optimierung wurde hinzugefuegt. Danke an Sheeep fuer die Programmierung.
*
Update 28/08/10:

*GPU Benchmark (v1.3) wurde hinzugefuegt. Dieser Benchmark nimmt die Zeit deutlich genauer ab und es gibt kaum noch Zeit Schwankungen. Dass heisst meine Radeon HD 5870 hat immer ein 1.95 Resultat egal wie oft ich den Knopf druecke.​


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. August 2010)

werd den Benchmark gleich mal ziehen 

aber eine Frage hätte ich doch...
wieso haste den *GPU*-Benchmark so oft gethreaded und den für *CPU *nur *1x *
willst wohl das die gut abschneiden 

naja werde gleich mal Ergebnise posten 

________________________________
*EDIT:*
*GPU*: 0,415 s (war schneller )
*CPU*: 12,1831 s 

und als Beweis noch n Screenshot im Anhang^^


----------



## kress (13. August 2010)

Also bei mir funzt der Gpu Bench nicht.


----------



## thysol (13. August 2010)

Hier mal meine Resultate:
@kress
Funktioniert bei dir der Folding@Home GPU Client?

Edit: KlawWarYoshi hatte die geniale Idee eine Hichscore Liste der Resultate zu machen. Wenn genug Leute mitmachen kann ich eine Highscore Liste machen.^^


----------



## RedBrain (13. August 2010)

Ihr benötigt .NET Framework 4. 

Downloadseite von Microsoft: Klick mich an!

Ab Windows XP SP3/Server 2003 SP2 und aufwärts. Auch 64bit OS wird unterstützt.

EDIT: meine Ergebnisse kommen erst in ein paar Minuten...


----------



## thysol (13. August 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Ihr benötigt .NET Framework 4.


Cool, woher weisst du dass? Ich wusste dass nicht.


----------



## snaapsnaap (13. August 2010)

Habs auch mal getestet, CPU eher schlecht, GPU eher gut 

GPU: 0,2854...
CPU: 15,613...


----------



## kress (13. August 2010)

f@h auf der Gpu funzt bei mir.


----------



## thysol (13. August 2010)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Habs auch mal getestet, CPU eher schlecht, GPU eher gut
> 
> GPU: 0,2854...
> CPU: 15,613...



Im GPGPU Bereich ist Fermi anscheinend Hammer. 0,285 Sekunden, respekt. Dagegen kann ja meine Radeon HD 5870 einpacken. Hoffentlich optimiert AMD/ATI endlich mal die GPGPU Performance ihrer GPUs.


----------



## RedBrain (13. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Cool, woher weisst du dass? Ich wusste dass nicht.



Eine Fehlermeldung hat es mir gesagt, dass ich .NET Framework 4 benötige.


----------



## DerPate26 (13. August 2010)

Möchte mich mal der illusteren runde anschließen. Ergebnisse im Anhang

GPU 0,1936836

CPU 11,247365


----------



## kress (13. August 2010)

@Thysol: Du hast aber ne komische 5870: ich komme mit meiner 5850 auf 0,48xxxx. Leider weggeklickt.^^
Hier mal ein 0,49 Ergebnis mit einer 5850@725/1000.


----------



## thysol (13. August 2010)

kress schrieb:


> @Thysol: Du hast aber ne komische 5870: ich komme mit meiner 5850 auf 0,48xxxx. Leider weggeklickt.^^
> Hier mal ein 0,49 Ergebnis mit einer 5850@725/1000.



Ja, ich wunder mich auch wieso meine 5870 schlechter ist als eine 5850. 

@DerPate26
0,19 Sekunden. Hammer. Fermi ist einfach der Hammer im GPGPU Bereich.


----------



## Tight86 (13. August 2010)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Habs auch mal getestet, CPU eher schlecht, GPU eher gut
> 
> GPU: 0,2854...
> CPU: 15,613...





thysol schrieb:


> Im GPGPU Bereich ist Fermi anscheinend Hammer. 0,285 Sekunden, respekt. Dagegen kann ja meine Radeon HD 5870 einpacken. Hoffentlich optimiert AMD/ATI endlich mal die GPGPU Performance ihrer GPUs.



Naja als Hammer würde ich Fermi jetzt nicht bezeichnen, eher enttäuschend. Wenn man sich mal mein Ergebnis mit ner GTX285 ankuckt. Wo ist denn da der Fortschritt?
Noch schlimmer die HD5000er. Als ich mir das durchgelesen hab, wollte ich schon gar nich erst die Benches ausprobieren, hab damit gerechnet das die um die 0,9 liegen wird. Jetzt bin ich bisschen verwundert?!

Mich würden noch die Ergebnisse anderer GTX285 Besitzer interessieren.

I7-920@4GHZ                            : 8,0512935 sek.
GTX285@ 705 / 1590 / 1390 Mhz: 0,1892181 sek.

Bei gefühlten 1.000000 durchläufen, liegen meine Ergebnisse zwischen ca. 0,175... und etwa 0,205....


----------



## thysol (13. August 2010)

Tight86 schrieb:


> Naja als Hammer würde ich Fermi jetzt nicht bezeichnen, eher enttäuschend. Wenn man sich mal mein Ergebnis mit ner GTX285 ankuckt. Wo ist denn da der Fortschritt?
> Noch schlimmer die HD5000er. Als ich mir das durchgelesen hab, wollte ich schon gar nich erst die Benches ausprobieren, hab damit gerechnet das die um die 0,9 liegen wird. Jetzt bin ich bisschen verwundert?!
> 
> Mich würden noch die Ergebnisse anderer GTX285 Besitzer interessieren.
> ...



Anscheinend ist es so dass generell im GPGPU Bereich Geforces deutlich schneller sind als Radeons.


----------



## Kaktus (13. August 2010)

Eigentlich seltsam, ist die rohe Rechenkraft eigentlich bei ATI deutlich höher. Egal ob bei einfacher oder doppelter Genauigkeit.


----------



## thysol (13. August 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Eigentlich seltsam, ist die rohe Rechenkraft eigentlich bei ATI deutlich höher. Egal ob bei einfacher oder doppelter Genauigkeit.



Ich habe 1D Vektoren zur Berechnung benutzt. Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen dass mann bei ATI lieber Multi-dimensionale Vektoren benutzen soll. Ich werde dann wohl dass noch versuchen dass so umzuprogrammieren dass ATI Karten besser abschneiden und der CPU eine Mehr-Kern Unterstuetzung goennen.


----------



## Kaktus (13. August 2010)

Das war jetzt keine Kritik an dich, allgemein schneiden die nVidia Karten bei solchen Tests sehr gut ab. Ich bin nur allgemein verwundert das hier ATI meist, egal bei welchem Test, zurück liegt. 

Aber wenn die bei Multivektoren stärker sein sollen, wäre es sicherlich auch mal interessant zu sehen. Liegt wohl an dem Shaderaufbau, der ja im Grunde aus einem Shader gleich 5 macht (blöd gesagt)


----------



## thysol (13. August 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Aber wenn die bei Multivektoren stärker sein sollen, wäre es sicherlich auch mal interessant zu sehen. Liegt wohl an dem Shaderaufbau, der ja im Grunde aus einem Shader gleich 5 macht (blöd gesagt)



Dann sind wohl 5D-Vektoren optimal fuer Radeons. Wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich mal versuchen dass umzuprogrammieren.


----------



## type_o (13. August 2010)

CPU: 13,7497723 sec. (AMD P II X4 945 @ 3,0GHz)
GPU:  0,5525294 sec. (Asus EN8800GT @ C600/S1500/M900 MHz)
GPU:  0,3288585 sec. (oc. @ C700/S1750/M1030 MHz)

Das sind mal meine Werte.
Schön, das mal ein User sowas schreibt und hier rein stellt .
THX @ thysol

MfG type_o


----------



## thysol (13. August 2010)

type_o schrieb:


> CPU: 13,7497723 sec. (AMD P II X4 945 @ 3,0GHz)
> GPU:  0,5525294 sec. (Asus EN8800GT @ C600/S1500/M900 MHz)
> GPU:  0,3288585 sec. (oc. @ C700/S1750/M1030 MHz)
> 
> ...



Kein Problem.

Ich arbeite momentan an einer Highscore Liste.


----------



## Tight86 (13. August 2010)

DerPate26 schrieb:


> GPU 0,1936836
> 
> CPU 11,247365





thysol schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist es so dass generell im GPGPU Bereich Geforces deutlich schneller sind als Radeons.



Ja ok das fällt auf, aber ich hätte nicht erwartet das ich die Score der  GTX480 von "DerPate26", mit meiner GTX285, trotz OC, mal ebend schlagen kann. 

Gute Idee mit der Highscore-Liste


----------



## RedBrain (13. August 2010)

Ich habe spezielle OpenCL Treiber von AMD/ATI aus heruntergeladen und geupdatet. Nach der Installation ist kein OpenCL in GPU-Z zu sehen.

Hm... not supported? egal, ich kann nur CPU Benchmark machen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU: 28,8304633 Seconds

System siehe Sysprofile in mein Signatur

Mfg
RedBrain


----------



## thysol (13. August 2010)

Die Highscore Liste ist jetzt fertig. Die wird ab sofort wahrscheinlich jeden Tag spaetestens um 19:00 Uhr geupdated. 

Um seine Resultate zu posten ist lediglich ein Screenshot der Resultate noetig. Am besten waere es wenn CPU/GPU z auf dem Screen zu sehen sind. Alle die ihre Resultate ohne Screenshot posten werden nicht in der Liste aufgenommen. 

Ich habe schonmal in der Highscore Liste CPU/GPU Benchmark v1.0 hingeschrieben weil ich plane eine Multi-threaded CPU Version und eine Radeon optimierte GPU Version herauszubringen weil die Performance der Radeons ist mit der aktuellen Version nicht so der Heuler.

@Tight86
Sei doch froh, es ist aber dennoch Merkwuerdig.

@RedBrain
Sorry, fuer die heutige Highscore Liste kamst du leider zu spaet, aber ich werde dich wahrscheinlich Morgen hinzufuegen.


----------



## Tight86 (13. August 2010)

Kleiner Vorschlag.

Wäre es für den CPU-Benchmark nicht angebrachter zwischen Intel/AMD zu unterscheiden statt Nvidia/Ati?*
*


----------



## Chimera (13. August 2010)

Cooles Tool, bravo  Meine Werte von Intel i5-750 @stock, GTX 460 @stock (720MHz/1440MHz) und DDR3 1333MHz.

PS: Sorry die Grösse des Bildes, aber krieg sie einfach nicht grösser rauf  Hier aber sonst der Link zu den grösseren davon:http://a.imageshack.us/img839/7669/benchmarkpcgh1.gif und http://a.imageshack.us/img835/1348/benchmarkpcgh2.gif


----------



## Kaktus (13. August 2010)

Öh... wollte auch gerade benchen... da schreibt er mir das die OpenCL dll fehlt. Wo zum Henker bekomme ich die den her? Dachte die sind beim Treiber mit drin? 10.7 inkl. Hotfix ist installiert. 
Wasn das für ein Käse. NT 4 ist drauf.


----------



## type_o (13. August 2010)

@ thysol Ich benutze als RAM: DDR3-1333 

MfG type_o


----------



## Kaktus (13. August 2010)

CPU: X6 1055T = 16,91 Sekunden

Nur wie gesagt, GPU mag nicht wegen OpenCL. Irgendwer ne Idee?


----------



## type_o (13. August 2010)

Hmm, kann es sein, je höher der CPU-Takt, desto besser das Ergebniss? 
Ich meine, Kaktus hat 'nen X6 1055T, ich nur 'nen PII X4 945 und habe trotzdem den besseren Wert?
 Freuen, werde ich mich aber nicht gleich deswegen. Sieht nur eben gut aus .

MfG type_o


----------



## Kaktus (13. August 2010)

Er hat ja geschrieben das nur ein einziger Kern verwendet wird, und bei mir funktioniert aktuell der Turbo-Modus nicht.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (13. August 2010)

er hat doch geschrieben das es single tread ist... wobei ich das so auch nicht im task.manager sehe alle cores werden gleich ausgelastet.

Aber ja wenn hier ein kommt mit nem 5GHz single core hat er das beste ergebnis +

/e 

kaktus war schneller^^


----------



## RedBrain (13. August 2010)

Je höher der Taktrate eines CPUs, desto kürzer ist die Zeit beim berechnen.


----------



## Kaktus (13. August 2010)

Ähnlich wie SuperPi. Ist ja auch nur ein Kern interessant.


----------



## type_o (13. August 2010)

Nochmal meine Werte, diesmal mit Screeanshoot:
CPU:13,5663038 sec.
GPU: 0,3311295 sec.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG type_o


----------



## Rayman (13. August 2010)

hier mal meine OC 9500GT

CPU kommt nochmal nach der arbeitet momentan ist aber eh nur ein P1


----------



## thysol (14. August 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Öh... wollte auch gerade benchen... da schreibt er mir das die OpenCL dll fehlt. Wo zum Henker bekomme ich die den her? Dachte die sind beim Treiber mit drin? 10.7 inkl. Hotfix ist installiert.
> Wasn das für ein Käse. NT 4 ist drauf.



Kress hat es geholfen dass hier zu intstallieren:

ATI Stream SDK v2.2 with OpenCL? 1.1 Support | AMD Developer Central

Deinen AMD Phenom 2 X6 1055T Resultat kann ich ohne Screenshot nicht in die Highscore Liste mit aufnehmen. Ich wuerde an deiner Stelle allerdings auf CPU Benchmark v1.1 mit Multi-core Unterstuetzung warten. Wenn ich Zeit habe sollte der hoffentlich Morgen fertig sein. 



Tight86 schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorschlag.
> 
> Wäre es für den CPU-Benchmark nicht angebrachter zwischen Intel/AMD zu unterscheiden statt Nvidia/Ati?*
> *



Gesagt, getan. Danke fuer den Tipp.

Ich vermute uebrigens dass meine Radeon HD 5870 so schlecht abgeschnitten hat weil ich noch den Catalyst 10.6 drauf habe. Ich arbeite auch momentan an eine Radeon optimierte Version.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist dass die 8800GT aussergewoehnlich gut abschneidet.

@KlawWarYoshi
Hast du Folding@Home im Hintergrund laufen gehabt oder wieso hat deine GTX 260 relativ schlecht abgeschnitten? 
Ich arbeite uebrigens auch an einer Multi-GPU Variante die dein SLI System ausnutzen soll.


----------



## type_o (14. August 2010)

@ thysol: das ist nur mein OC zum spielen. Werd heut nochmal weiter ocen .
Mal sehen wo ich noch hin komm, aber ich denke nicht mehr so weit.

MfG type_o

Edit> @ snaapsnap: hast Du Deine CPU runtergetaktet? Das geht aus Deinem CPU-Z Screen so heraus. Kein Wunder, daß Du mit der besseren CPU hinter mir bist.


----------



## thysol (14. August 2010)

type_o schrieb:


> @ thysol: das ist nur mein OC zum spielen. Werd heut nochmal weiter ocen .
> Mal sehen wo ich noch hin komm, aber ich denke nicht mehr so weit.
> 
> MfG type_o



Dein Phenom 2 X4 945 sollte noch einen Performance boost durch v1.1 kriegen. Da sollen dann naemlich Multi-core CPUs richtig ausgenutzt werden. Allerdings duerfte dann Kaktus sein 1055T schneller sein als dein Vierkerner.

@all
Ich moechte mich mal fuer all euer Feedback bedanken.


----------



## type_o (14. August 2010)

@ thysol: ich meinte die GraKa mit ocen, da kann noch was werden, aber egal.
Bei Deiner Leistung hier , möchte das Feedback doch auch groß kommen .

MfG type_o


----------



## thysol (14. August 2010)

type_o schrieb:


> @ thysol: ich meinte die GraKa mit ocen, da kann noch was werden, aber egal.
> Bei Deiner Leistung hier , möchte das Feedback doch auch groß kommen .
> 
> MfG type_o



Dass ist schon erstaunlich wie gut deine 8800GT abschneidet. Dennoch, KlawWarYoshi habe ich schon angesprochen weshalb seine GTX 260 unter 8800GT wahr. Dass ist schon Merkwuerdig. Die Radeons unterliegen "momentan" den Geforces aber dass soll sich ja bald aendern.

Es freut mich uebrigens dass dir meine Programme gefallen. Negatives Feedback ist aber auch erwuenscht. 

@all
Falls ihr andere Ideen fuer OpenCL Programme habt dann schlagt sie vor. Ich koennte versuchen Alltaegliche Programme durch OpenCL zu beschleunigen und nicht nur Benchmarks schreiben.


----------



## type_o (14. August 2010)

Die zwei (SLi) GraKa's von KlawWarYoshi sind ja weit im Keller mit den Taktraten. Kein Wunder das ich vorn bin . 
Is der GPU- Benchmark für Single- gleich wie für Multi-GPU? Oder wird da auch nur 'ein Core' angesprochen?

MfG type_o


----------



## thysol (14. August 2010)

type_o schrieb:


> Die zwei (SLi) GraKa's von KlawWarYoshi sind ja weit im Keller mit den Taktraten. Kein Wunder das ich vorn bin .
> Is der GPU- Benchmark für Single- gleich wie für Multi-GPU? Oder wird da auch nur 'ein Core' angesprochen?
> 
> MfG type_o



Nein, an der Multi-GPU Variante arbeite ich noch.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> @KlawWarYoshi
> Hast du Folding@Home im Hintergrund laufen gehabt oder wieso hat deine GTX 260 relativ schlecht abgeschnitten?
> Ich arbeite uebrigens auch an einer Multi-GPU Variante die dein SLI System ausnutzen soll.



nein Folding war nicht aktiv 
und nett das du auch einen M-GPU planst 

aber ich glaub in dem Benchmark ist iwie der Wurm drin
hab ihn eben nochmal laufen lassen
und etwas bessere ERgebnisse erziehlt von 0,*4*1xx auf 0,*3*5xx
macht einen Unterschied von knapp 0,06 ohne Änderungen
Computer nicht mal neu gestartet 



type_o schrieb:


> Die zwei (SLi) GraKa's von KlawWarYoshi sind ja  weit im Keller mit den Taktraten. Kein Wunder das ich vorn bin .
> Is der GPU- Benchmark für Single- gleich wie für Multi-GPU? Oder wird da auch nur 'ein Core' angesprochen?
> 
> MfG type_o



die Taktraten waren nicht weit im Keller 
ich hab den Screenshot nach dem Test gemacht (vorher steht das Ergebnis ja auch noch nicht da )
und somit haben die sich wieder runter getaktet (idle )


----------



## type_o (14. August 2010)

Da sollten mal einige hier an der Taktschraube drehen, egal ob CPU oder Gpu!
ich werd es im laufe des Tages mal weiter probieren und dann Resultate posten.

MfG und gute Benches @ all

type_o


----------



## Rayman (14. August 2010)

so hier dann auch mal das ergebnis von meinem prozzi swar ein altes schätzchen aber er machts noch^^


----------



## type_o (14. August 2010)

@ KlawWarYoshi: deaktiviere im NV-Treiber doch mal eine Karte(SLi).
Mich würde das Ergebniss wirklich ma interessieren. I kann mir ne vorstellen, das meine 8800GT schneller ist. Wie sind denn Deine Taktwerte bei 3D-Anwendungen? Bestimmt höher als meine, oder liege ich da Falsch?

MfG type_o


----------



## LJSilver (14. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. August 2010)

type_o schrieb:


> @ KlawWarYoshi: deaktiviere im NV-Treiber doch mal eine Karte(SLi).
> Mich würde das Ergebniss wirklich ma interessieren. I kann mir ne vorstellen, das meine 8800GT schneller ist. Wie sind denn Deine Taktwerte bei 3D-Anwendungen? Bestimmt höher als meine, oder liege ich da Falsch?
> 
> MfG type_o



werd es morgen mal probieren..
und poste dann mein Ergebnis hier 

aber imo bin ich zu müde dafür


----------



## LJSilver (14. August 2010)

CPU: Core i7 860 / 4 GB DDR3 1600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU: XFX 5850 Black Edition 1 GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (14. August 2010)

ATI Stream 2.2. SDK installiert dann funzt es. ^^



GPU: Gainward HD4670 mit 512 MiB GDDR3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0,847005 Seconds


----------



## Kaktus (14. August 2010)

So... das mit dem ATI Stream hat geklappt. Wunderbar.

GPU - 0,6190418 Sekunden (4870 1GB)

Aber... wen ich den Bench 5 mal durch laufen lasse, habe ich Ergebnisse die zwischen dem oben genannten und ca. 1,1XXXX Sekunden schwanken. Kann man das noch irgendwie optimieren? Das sind ja Unterschiede von fast 50%. Bisschen arg für Vergleiche. Bei der CPU schwankt das auch um bis zu 1-2 Sekunden. Egal ob C&Q an oder aus ist. Dachte erst das hier die dauer des Anspringens der CPU bremsen würde. 

Also so ganz klappt das leider nicht mit dem sauberen Benchen. Allerdings bin ich ein Programmier Noob... keine Ahnung davon und demnach auch leider keinen konstruktiven Vorschlag was man da machen könnte.


----------



## Tight86 (14. August 2010)

Der GPU-Benchmark 1.1 funktioniert bei mir nicht. 
Weis einer wo das Problem ist?


----------



## thysol (14. August 2010)

Tight86 schrieb:


> Der GPU-Benchmark 1.1 funktioniert bei mir nicht.
> Weis einer wo das Problem ist?



Ich habe den GPU Benchmark v1.1 wieder raus genommen. Der kommt erst wieder rein wenn es eine Radeon optimierung gibt.

@Kaktus
Ja, dass stimmt dass die Benchmark Ergebnisse nach jedem Klick stark abweichen koennen. Woran dass liegt weiss ich nicht allerdings egal wie oft mann klickt wird dass Resultat nach einer Weile nicht mehr besser daher kann mann die verschiedenen GPUs und CPUs doch vergleichen. Meine HD 5870 zum Beispiel kommt nie unter 0,5 Sekunden.

Ich arbeite momentan an der Multi-core Optimierung. Mit Glueck stell ich sie in 1-2 Stunden hier rein. 6 Kern User duerften sich freuen.

Edit: Die Highscore Liste wurde auch aktualisiert.


----------



## Kaktus (14. August 2010)

Vielleicht findet sich ja hier ncher der auch programmieren kann und vielleicht einen Tipp hat wie man das optimieren könnte, so das die Ergebnisse nicht derart abweichen. 

Vielleicht wäre es gut wen du die Berechnung noch komplexer machen würdest, dazu noch eine gewisse Vorlaufzeit mit einrechnsest..... quasi das eigentlich 5 Loops laufen und von den letzten drei ein Schnitt genommen wird. Die ersten Beiden quasi zum aufwecken des Systems und dann eben ein Schnitt aus 3 Werten. Vielleicht sogar mehr.


----------



## Chimera (14. August 2010)

@thysol: Ähm, mal ne (dumme?) Frage: kann es sein, dass ne Übertaktung der CPU keinen grossen Einfluss hat? Weil hab den CPU Bench nun nochmals laufen lassen, den Takt jedoch von 133Mhz (=2,67Ghz) auf 150Mhz (=3,00Ghz) erhöht und erhalte sogar ne fast gleiche bzw. höhere Zeit: http://a.imageshack.us/img152/5043/newbench150mhzr.gif . Mit Standard lag sie ja bei 12,1214s, mit 3Ghz komm ich auf 12,2353s  Oder ist es einfach ne Toleranz, in der dieser Wert zu verstehen ist?


----------



## thysol (14. August 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet sich ja hier ncher der auch programmieren kann und vielleicht einen Tipp hat wie man das optimieren könnte, so das die Ergebnisse nicht derart abweichen.
> 
> Vielleicht wäre es gut wen du die Berechnung noch komplexer machen würdest, dazu noch eine gewisse Vorlaufzeit mit einrechnsest..... quasi das eigentlich 5 Loops laufen und von den letzten drei ein Schnitt genommen wird. Die ersten Beiden quasi zum aufwecken des Systems und dann eben ein Schnitt aus 3 Werten. Vielleicht sogar mehr.



Ich habe jetzt erstmal versucht die CPU Multi-core Version in OpenCL zu schreiben. Die vorherige Version wahr in C# geschrieben. Allerdings funktioniert dass nicht. Da kommen immer Runtime Errors. Dass ist zum Kotzen. Auf der GPU funktionieren meine OpenCL Anwendungen allerdings tadellos. 

Die Radeon optimierte Version waere ein Hoellenaufwand weil ich muesste dass gesamte Datenbank System umschreiben. Daher wuerde ich es bevorzugen sinnvollere Applikationen in OpenCL zu schreiben. Ich weiss allerdings nicht was.

Die jetztigen Benchmarks werde ich erstmal so lassen und die Highscore Listen werde ich weiterhin taeglich aktualisieren.

Hat einer von euch eine Idee was ich schreiben koennte was vielleicht  fuer uns alle im Alltag nuetzlich sein koennte? Es koennte auch einfach  eine Simulation sein den mit OpenGL kenne ich mich auch ein wenig aus. Ihr koennt hier also jetzt auch im Thread wuensche posten falls ihr irgendwelche Programme geschrieben haben wollt. Sofern moeglich werde ich sie dann natuerlich versuchen zu schreiben, und wie gesagt es kann auch 3D involvieren da ich mit OpenGL halbwegs vertraut bin.

Edit: @Chimera 
Dieser kleiner Taktsprung liegt im Toleranz Bereich. Erst mit 4 GHz duerftest du bemerkbar bessere Resultate kriegen.


----------



## kress (14. August 2010)

Ist mir beim Gpu-Takten auch aufgefallen.
Auf 725/1000 gings schneller als auf 810/1100.


----------



## thysol (14. August 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Ist mir beim Gpu-Takten auch aufgefallen.
> Auf 725/1000 gings schneller als auf 810/1100.



Wie gesagt mein Benchmark ist nicht optimal aber gibt "grobe" Leistungseinschaetzungen. 

Ich will aber nicht weiter meine Zeit mit den Benchmarks verschwenden und sinnvollere Applikationen im OpenCL/OpenGL schreiben. Wenn ihr Wuensche habt dann nur her damit.


----------



## Rayman (14. August 2010)

wäre es nicht sinnvoller den cpu bench auf 8 anstatt 6 kerne zu optiemieren da i7 prozis ja mit 8 threds arbeiten also 8 kerne vorteuschen oder macht das kein unterschied kenne mich da nicht so aus


----------



## Tight86 (14. August 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Ist mir beim Gpu-Takten auch aufgefallen.
> Auf 725/1000 gings schneller als auf 810/1100.



Ich habe auch Festgestellt das ein Übertakten der GPU so gut wie nichts bringt, habe sogar zum Versuch mal aufs Minimum runtergetaktet und immer noch Werte im so ziemlich selben Bereich.
Einzig der neue Graka-Treiber, den ich vorhin installiert habe, hat, entgegen meiner Erwartung, nen großen Unterschied gebracht. Weis nicht welchen ich vorher drauf hatte, aber der war schon bissl älter.

Naja aber bei der Cpu macht sich bei mir jeder Mhz mehr bemerkbar, deswegen habe ich meinen Turbomodus zusätzlich aktiviert, damit habe ich nun bei 4,2 GHZ gebencht, was mir nochmal etwa ne halbe Sekunden eingebracht hat. xD


Meine neuen Werte sind:
GPU: *0,1530544 Sek.*
CPU: *7,6168886 Sek.*


@thysol:
Ich denke das für die GPU, die Komplexität noch zu niedrig ist, deswegen war der Versuch mit dem Benchmark1.1 ne gut Idee.

@All:
Denn wenn der Benchmark z.B. 60-600 Sek. braucht fällt die Toleranz nicht mehr so ins Gewicht, denke das diese Toleranzen eigentlich auch ganz normal sind. Nur!! fällt uns das jetzt speziell in diesem Fall besonders auf.
Denn 0,1 Sek. würden bei 180 Sek. nur 0,05% ausmachen, da ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal ob 180,1 oder 180,0. Zwischen 0,285 Sek. und 0,185 Sek. liegen aber ca. 35%, was enorm ist.
Außerdem schätze ich sowieso, um so länger bzw. komplexer der Benchmark ist, um so geringer würden die Ergebnisse bei wiederholten Durchläufen ausfallen.


----------



## thysol (14. August 2010)

Wollt ihr also doch dass ich die Benchmarks erstmal optimiere statt an was neuem zu arbeiten?

Die Benchmarks komplexer machen ist nicht viel Aufwand. Die Multi-core Optimierung fuer CPUs ist Mittel viel Aufwand und fuer die Radeon Optimierung muesste ich alles umprogrammieren also waere dass der groesste Aufwand.

Am besten ist ihr macht Vorschlaege was genau ihr wollt. Bis jetzt ist auf meiner To-Do Liste:
1. Benchmarks Komplexer machen,
2. Multi-core optimierung,
3. Radeon Optimierung,
4. Sinnvolles OpenCL Programm was im Alltag nuetzlich sein koennte. (OpenGL geht auch).

Bei Punkt 4 muss ich aber wissen was genau ihr wollt.


----------



## sentinel1 (14. August 2010)

bin für Punkt 1. und 2.   - der Benchmark profitiert wohl vom schnellen Speicher und ist viel zu kurz


----------



## Tight86 (14. August 2010)

Bin auch für Punkt 1 und 2
Zu Punkt 4. weis ich jetzt momentan leider nix 
Ich bin auch nicht gerade der Kreativ'ste.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. August 2010)

soo ich gebe meinen Senf auch noch dazu..^^

wolltest eig. nen Vergleich zwischen CPU und GPU mit dem Programm machen oder..
also *beide *komplexer gestalten.... vllt auch mit Loops
*Beide *gleich gut für Threading optimieren (ein Kern gegen ne GPU ist was unfair..)
und zu Radeon-Optimierung...wäre das nicht unfair? 

und ein sinnvolles Programm in OpenGL.. glaub da wirste keinen gescheiten Vorschlag bekommen
das meiste was man braucht gibt es schon


----------



## DerPate26 (14. August 2010)

Schönen guten Abend,
Ich hab nochmal nen bisschen oc Betrieben und das ganze noch einmal laufen  lassen. Mit ach und krach hat meine GTX480 OC 960/1920 eine GTX 285 geschlagen

Neues Ergebnis:   CPU 10,3602012

Neues Ergebnis:   GPU 0,1765549 

Echtheitszertifikat im Anhang


----------



## Tight86 (14. August 2010)

DerPate26 schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend,
> Ich hab nochmal nen bisschen oc Betrieben und das ganze noch einmal laufen  lassen. Mit ach und krach hat meine GTX480 OC 960/1920 eine GTX 285 geschlagen
> 
> Neues Ergebnis:   CPU 10,3602012
> ...


Naja nicht direkt xDD falls du meine GTX285 meinstest?! Geh ich mal von aus, da ich bisher hier noch der einzige bin, der mit GTX285 gebencht hat xD hab auch ein bisschen oc betrieben und meinen alten Wert nochmal übertroffen
Guckst du 5 Posts weiter oben, da hab ich´s schon nidergeschrieben


----------



## thysol (14. August 2010)

Ich werde mir dann Morgen vornehmen die CPU Multi-core zu integrieren und die Benchmarks komplexer zu machen.



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> und ein sinnvolles Programm in OpenGL.. glaub da wirste keinen gescheiten Vorschlag bekommen
> das meiste was man braucht gibt es schon



Ich meinte ein OpenCl  Programm zu programmieren wo mann die Resultate in 3D sehen kann mit OpenGL. Ich habe schon an einen Meteoriten Einschlag Simulator gedacht. Da koennte ich mit OpenCL berechnen wie weit der Meteorit einschlaegt in die Erde und versuchen dass mit OpenGL zu visualisieren. Also wie die Partikel fliegen und so. Ich koennte auch simulieren wie der Meteorit auf die Erde zufliegt und dass mit OpenGL grafisch darstellen. Der User koennte dann Parameter wie Durchmesser des Meteoriten veraendern und so. Daraus koennte ich ja auch einen spannenderen Benchmark machen als den jetztigen wo mann gar nichts sieht.

So ein Projekt wuerde natuerlich etwas laenger dauern. Was haltet ihr denn von einem Meteoriten Einschlag Simulator?


----------



## Tight86 (14. August 2010)

Das ist ne hamma Idee, gefällt mir.
Und das, das länger dauert kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, also ich wüsste nicht wie ich anfangen soll oder ob ich alles hinbekommen würde, denke das ist schon sehr sehr komplex


----------



## Chimera (14. August 2010)

@thysol: Meinst du in etwa so wie die vom GPU Caps Viewer? Dort hat es ja OpenGL und OpenCL Demos, ähnlich wie Fluid Mark. Das wäre natürlich geilo, wenn du so was machen kannst


----------



## thysol (14. August 2010)

Chimera schrieb:


> @thysol: Meinst du in etwa so wie die vom GPU Caps Viewer? Dort hat es ja OpenGL und OpenCL Demos, ähnlich wie Fluid Mark. Das wäre natürlich geilo, wenn du so was machen kannst



Sowas in der Richtung nur etwas komplexer. Also ich stell mir dass so vor dass der User ein paar Parameter selber veraendern kann wie hier:

Down 2 Earth | Impact Simulator

Mein Programm wuerde dann aehnliches errechnen wie in dem Browser Programm, dazu kaeme dann aber noch die 3D grafische Darstellung und die Berechnung der Laufbahnen der Partikel waehrend des Einschlags die natuerlich auch in 3D dargestellt wuerden. An der 3D grafischen Darstellung moechte ich aber etwas besseres machen als wie im GPU Caps Viewer, also eher wie in 3D Mark. Es wuerde bestimmt nicht so gut aussehen wie in 3D Mark aber besser als die Renderings im GPU Caps Viewer. Die 3D Modelle kann ich in Blender erstellen, dazu kaemen dann noch ein paar Grafische Rafinessen die OpenGL bietet.


----------



## DerPate26 (14. August 2010)

Tight86 schrieb:


> Naja nicht direkt xDD falls du meine GTX285 meinstest?! Geh ich mal von aus, da ich bisher hier noch der einzige bin, der mit GTX285 gebencht hat xD hab auch ein bisschen oc betrieben und meinen alten Wert nochmal übertroffen
> Guckst du 5 Posts weiter oben, da hab ich´s schon nidergeschrieben


 Ja genau die GTX hatte ich gemeint. Verstehe ich nicht wie kann deine nur schneller sein als ne 480GTX. Sicherlich ist es dein i7 OC 4,2 GHZ der da irgendwo mehr speed rein bringt. Merke ich ja bei der GTX 480, ich kann das Ding noch so hoch treiben 975/1950 und es tut sich nichts beim Ergebnis ändern. Mein Phenom ist zu schwach


----------



## thysol (15. August 2010)

DerPate26 schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist es dein i7 OC 4,2 GHZ der da irgendwo mehr speed rein bringt.



Dass ist durchaus moeglich weil die CPU muss bei dem GPU Benchmark erst die Datenbank initialisieren und die Datenbank fuellen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. August 2010)

Schön das du an Verbesserungen werkelst,
eine 3D-Darstellung wäre sicherlich ein Traum 

aber ob die dir so gelingt.. da bin ich noch was skeptisch  
nicht böse gemeint


----------



## thysol (15. August 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> aber ob die dir so gelingt.. da bin ich noch was skeptisch
> nicht böse gemeint



Klar, dass bin ich auch.

Sowas in der Richtung habe ich auch noch nie gemacht. Aber mann muss ja immer irgendwo anfangen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Sowas in der Richtung habe ich auch noch nie gemacht. Aber mann muss ja immer irgendwo anfangen.



Das stimmt 
auch Bill (Gates) hat mal klein angefangen 

nur weiter so


----------



## thysol (15. August 2010)

GPU Benchmark (v1.1) wurde hinzugefuegt. Der neue Benchmark ist 100 mal komplexer zu berechnen als der alte. Meine Radeon HD 5870 braucht jetzt 2,4862683 Sekunden um die Berechnung zu erledigen.


----------



## Chimera (15. August 2010)

Funzt bei mir nicht, da kommt jetzt die Fehlermeldung. Woran könnte dies liegen, da mit dem ersten keine Probleme bestanden?


----------



## thysol (15. August 2010)

Chimera schrieb:


> Funzt bei mir nicht, da kommt jetzt die Fehlermeldung. Woran könnte dies liegen, da mit dem ersten keine Probleme bestanden?



Hast du die .exe aus dem Ordner herausgenommen? Die .exe muss naemlich im selben Ordner ausgefuehrt werden.


----------



## Chimera (15. August 2010)

Jupp, hab alles in den gleichen Ordner extrahiert. Hab's gleich gemacht wie beim ersten, dort funzt es ja auch. Ist schon komisch  **scherzhaft** Hast aber nicht etwa nen NV-ausgrenzenden Bug eingebaut  **scherz** Hier zu sehen, ist alles drin:
http://img697.imageshack.us/i/meldung.gif/http://a.imageshack.us/img697/152/meldung.gif


----------



## thysol (15. August 2010)

Chimera schrieb:


> Jupp, hab alles in den gleichen Ordner extrahiert. Hab's gleich gemacht wie beim ersten, dort funzt es ja auch. Ist schon komisch  **scherzhaft** Hast aber nicht etwa nen NV-ausgrenzenden Bug eingebaut  **scherz** Hier zu sehen, ist alles drin:
> http://a.imageshack.us/img697/152/meldung.gif



Du hast recht. Bei dem Rechner meiner Schwester laeuft der benchmark auch nicht. Sie hat eine Geforce GTS 250. 

Der einzige Unterschied zu dem alten Benchmark ist dass er 100 mal komplexer ist und diesmal habe ich einen anderen Wrapper fuer C# und OpenCL benutzt. Wenn es daran liegt kann ich ihn nochmal in den alten Wrapper umschreiben. Dass waere auch nicht viel Aufwand.

Ich waere dennoch froh wenn ein anderer Radeon User den neuen GPU Bench testet um zu kucken ob dass wirklich ein Geforce Bug ist.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. August 2010)

thysol, bei mir läuft er auch nicht 
anscheinend hast du echt einen GeForce bug kreiert


----------



## thysol (15. August 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> thysol, bei mir läuft er auch nicht
> anscheinend hast du echt einen GeForce bug kreiert



Es kann auch sein dass er nur bei mir laeuft. Daher will ich vorher wissen ob er bei anderen Radeon Usern laeuft.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. August 2010)

moin hab den mal getesten, bekomme ne 2,3sek zeit bei 31prozent auslastung auf meiner 980/1200mhz laufenden hd5850.
alle stromspar mechanismen sind aus.
richtig miese zeit, erster  durchgang hatte sogar über 3sek gebraucht

mfg

edit: die 1.1version


----------



## Tight86 (15. August 2010)

So und ich kann nun auch den Nv-Bug bestätigen xD naja nen pic muss ich wohl dazu nicht mehr mit posten oder


----------



## Chimera (15. August 2010)

Aha, so hast du es also vorher mit der "Optimierung für Radeon" gemeint  NV ausschliessen, dann läuft es logischerweise besser  (nicht ernst nehmen, gell).


----------



## Sturmi (15. August 2010)

Hier auch mal meine Zeiten, CPU könnte noch besser sein, GPU finde ich schon ganz ok ;P


----------



## Chimera (15. August 2010)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Hier auch mal meine Zeiten, CPU könnte noch besser sein, GPU finde ich schon ganz ok ;P



Hast du den Bench 1.0 oder 1.1 verwendet? Wenn den 1.1, hat der bei dir einfach so funktioniert  ?


----------



## LJSilver (15. August 2010)

XFX 5850 Black Edition (OC)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thysol (15. August 2010)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> richtig miese zeit, erster  durchgang hatte sogar über 3sek gebraucht


Warum der neue Benchmark wohl deutlich laenger zum Berechnen brauch?


> Der neue Benchmark ist 100 mal komplexer zu berechnen als der alte.



Um den Geforce Bug kuemmere ich mich.


----------



## Sturmi (15. August 2010)

Chimera schrieb:


> Hast du den Bench 1.0 oder 1.1 verwendet? Wenn den 1.1, hat der bei dir einfach so funktioniert  ?


Nur 1.0, 1.1 funktioniert bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## LJSilver (15. August 2010)

Update: XFX 5850 Black Edition (noch mehr OC)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thysol (15. August 2010)

Der Geforce Bug wurde mit v1.2 behoben. Habe ich diesmal eigenhaendig auf einer Geforce GTS 250 getestet. Und wie gesagt der neue Benchmark ist 100 mal komplexer als der alte daher ist die Performance jetzt auch schlechter. Ich entschuldige mich auch an alle Geforce User.

Die Highscore Liste werde ich dann wahrscheinlich heute Abend updaten.


----------



## FloW^^ (15. August 2010)

http://www.abload.de/img/neuebitmap3r2v1.png
ati_catalyst_10.7b_opencl1.1_win7_vista.exe
+
ati-stream-sdk-v2.2-vista-win7-64.exe
XFX HD5770 XXX (875/1300 is standardtakt, ich nutze 960/1300)
mit PhenomII x4 940 auf 3,4Ghz
4x1GB DDR2800 CL4-4-3-11-19
auf win7 x64


----------



## Chimera (15. August 2010)

Jepp, jetzt funzt es. Danke dir vielmals. Hier das neue Resultat (sorry, kann es nicht anders reinstellen, da sonst nur sehr klein):http://a.imageshack.us/img683/2760/benchv12.gif.


----------



## DerPate26 (15. August 2010)

Hallo Leute, da hat er wieder mal sehr gute Arbeit geleistet GPU bench 1.2 läuft 1a. GPU Auslastung 99-100% und jetzt auch nicht mehr so viele Schwankungen in der ermittelnden zeit. OC Skalierung (Mehr Takt bessere zeit) ist bei mir jetzt auch gegeben. und ich hatte schon angst das meine GTX 480 OC 960/1925 bei mV 1.075 im Eimer ist

Für den Macher 

Bench 1.2 ergebnis 1,4952213


----------



## Tight86 (15. August 2010)

Tja...der Benchmark läuft jetzt auch bei mir wieder.....nur mag der meine GTX285 nich besonders 

GPU BenchmarK v1.2: 3,1208047 Sek. 

@LJSilver
Aber keine unanständigen Sachen machen mit dem rotem Fuchs xD


----------



## FloW^^ (15. August 2010)

immerhin is meine 5770 schneller als ne GTX460 ^^
und das, obwohl ich vor nem halben jahr oder so schon 50€ weniger bezahlt hab als das was ne gtx460 jetzt kostet... 4,0901666s @ standardtakt.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. August 2010)

Tight86 schrieb:


> Tja...der Benchmark läuft jetzt auch bei mir wieder.....nur mag der meine GTX285 nich besonders
> 
> GPU BenchmarK v1.2: 3,1208047 Sek.



ich hab noch mehr 
nämlich 5,1xxx 

glaub iwie, thysol hat es geschafft ihn radeon-freundlicher und geforce feindlicher zu machen


----------



## Chimera (15. August 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> ich hab noch mehr
> nämlich 5,1xxx
> 
> glaub iwie, thysol hat es geschafft ihn radeon-freundlicher und geforce feindlicher zu machen




Dann müsste aber meine GTX auch langsamer sein. Hab jetzt mal den Takt um 25Mhz raufgedreht und schon geht es bisschen schneller zur Sache.


@FloW: Bist du dir sicher  ? Mit ein bissel mehr Takt schaff ich gleich mal 3,8822652s  http://a.imageshack.us/img821/4371/bench12.gif.


----------



## FloW^^ (15. August 2010)

KlawWarYoshi: du hast ja auch "nur" ne gtx260 drin und Tight86 ne GTX285

Chimera: ja, bin mir sicher.
http://img13.abload.de/img/neuebitmap3r2v1.png
(hab ich oben schon gepostet den screeny)


----------



## Chimera (15. August 2010)

Um wieviel ist der Takt mit 960Mhz erhöht? Bzw. vom Standard weg? Will gleich auch mal versuchen, wie lange es bei mir mit noch bissel mehr dauert  Edit: mit nem leicht erhöhten Takt, also 45Mhz mehr (765Mhz/1530Mhz), komm ich jetzt auf 3,6139365s. Mehr möcht ich aber nicht riskieren, dafür ist mir die Karte noch zu neu.


----------



## FloW^^ (15. August 2010)

875Mhz is standard
960Mhz is das maximum was ich über das CCC einstellen kann (wie man sieht ^^)
muss für openCL-programme bei dem takt keine spannung anheben, damit es stabil läuft. (24h mit ighashgpu getestet)

also finger weg von der spannung, sonst dreh ich auch an dem hebel 
und da gehen fast 1100Mhz


----------



## Chimera (15. August 2010)

Keine Angst, kann ich eh nicht anheben. Die 1,037V sind das Maximum, nur in 2D senkt sie die Spannung bisschen


----------



## Tight86 (15. August 2010)

Gibst eigentlich auch sowas wie ne negativ Highscore-liste, in der es wie der name sagt um die höchste Zeit geht. xD

Nachdem mein PC beim takten gefrezzt ist, und ich ihn neustartet habe, habe ich den benchmark direkt als erstes gestartet, während windows noch allerhand an sachen laden war xD

Dabei ist dieses mit meiner GTX285 raus gekommen

14,855706 Sek.


----------



## FloW^^ (15. August 2010)

das liegt daran, dass noch dos-fenster im hintergrund geschlossen werden, während bereits der benchmark läuft.
muss ihn auch mehrmals starten, damit ich ein gutes ergebnis unter 13Sekunden bekomme 

am besten wäre es, wenn der benchmark zuerst alle benötigten dateien lädt und dann erst startet, sobald alle fenster auch komplett weg sind.
das ausblenden von fenstern kostet zuviel power, um den bench störungsfrei laufen lassen zu können.


----------



## RedBrain (15. August 2010)

GPU Benchmark 1.1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



24,9165474 Sekunden


----------



## Tight86 (15. August 2010)

FloW^^ schrieb:


> das liegt daran, dass noch dos-fenster im hintergrund geschlossen werden, während.....




dos-fenster?? hä?
Keine Ahnung was du meinst, aber meine Win7 Version beruht nicht mehr auf dos. xD


----------



## Skysnake (15. August 2010)

also paar Sachen zu dem Benchmark:

1. Wie nimmst du die Zeit? Wenn es die Systemzeit ist, dann eher sehr ungenau und schlecht für so nen Benchmark, klar die Schwankungen lasse sich nicht ganz dadurch erklären, aber teilweise. Für solche Zeitberechnungen gibts sehr gute Bibliotheken die dies extrem genau können

2. Wie sieht der Code genau aus? Wäre sehr hilfreich da einblicke zu bekommen.

3. Die Zeit sollte erst genommen werden, nachdem die Daten initialisiert wurden.

4. ich find den Benchmark nicht sehr realistisch, da ne addition ne sehr primitive opperation ist, ne multiplikation, vorallem zwischen unterschiedlichen Speicheraddressen wäre da viel besser

5. nen recht realistischer Benchmark wäre ne Berechnung einer Differentialgleichung mit Randbedingungen, sprich z.B. schwingende Seite oder nen n-Körper Problem.

6. Wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab ist der neue Benchmark nicht 100 mal komplizierter, sondern nur 100 mal länger 

7. welches SDK verwendest du? 

8. NEED den quellcode 

9. haste gute Seiten für OpenCL? will das nämlich auch lernen!


----------



## thysol (15. August 2010)

Tight86 schrieb:


> dos-fenster?? hä?
> Keine Ahnung was du meinst, aber meine Win7 Version beruht nicht mehr auf dos. xD



Bei Radeon Karten tauchen beim starten Dos Fenster auf, bei Geforce Karten nicht.



Skysnake schrieb:


> also paar Sachen zu dem Benchmark:
> 
> 1. Wie nimmst du die Zeit? Wenn es die Systemzeit ist, dann eher sehr ungenau und schlecht für so nen Benchmark, klar die Schwankungen lasse sich nicht ganz dadurch erklären, aber teilweise. Für solche Zeitberechnungen gibts sehr gute Bibliotheken die dies extrem genau können



Welche denn genau? Warum ist die Systemzeit nicht genau genug?



Skysnake schrieb:


> 2. Wie sieht der Code genau aus? Wäre sehr hilfreich da einblicke zu bekommen.



using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.ComponentModel;
using System.Data;
using System.Drawing;
using System.Linq;
using System.Text;
using System.Windows.Forms;

namespace GPU_Benchmark__v1._2_
{
    public partial class Form1 : Form
    {
        public Form1()
        {
            InitializeComponent();
        }

        private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            System.Diagnostics.Stopwatch sw = new System.Diagnostics.Stopwatch();
            sw.Start();

            string vecSum = @"
                     __kernel void
                    floatVectorSum(__global       float * v1)
                    {

                    int i = get_global_id(0);



                    for (int z = 0; z < 1000; z++)
                    {
                        v1_ = v1 + v1;

                    }
                    }";

            OpenCLTemplate.CLCalc.InitCL();

            OpenCLTemplate.CLCalc.Program.Compile(new string[] { vecSum });

            OpenCLTemplate.CLCalc.Program.Kernel VectorSum = new OpenCLTemplate.CLCalc.Program.Kernel("floatVectorSum");

            int n = 10000000;

            float[] v1 = new float[n];

            for (int i = 0; i < n; i++)
            {
                v1 = (float)i;
            }

            OpenCLTemplate.CLCalc.Program.Variable varV1 = new OpenCLTemplate.CLCalc.Program.Variable(v1);

            OpenCLTemplate.CLCalc.Program.Variable[] args = new OpenCLTemplate.CLCalc.Program.Variable[] { varV1 };

            int[] workers = new int[1] { n };

            for (int p = 0; p < 100; p++)
            {
                VectorSum.Execute(args, workers);
            }

            varV1.ReadFromDeviceTo(v1);

            sw.Stop();

            label2.Text = sw.Elapsed.TotalSeconds.ToString() + " Seconds";

        }
      }
   }



Skysnake schrieb:



			3. Die Zeit sollte erst genommen werden, nachdem die Daten initialisiert wurden.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ok, kann ich aendern.



Skysnake schrieb:



			4. ich find den Benchmark nicht sehr realistisch, da ne addition ne sehr primitive opperation ist, ne multiplikation, vorallem zwischen unterschiedlichen Speicheraddressen wäre da viel besser
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ok, kann ich aendern.



Skysnake schrieb:



			5. nen recht realistischer Benchmark wäre ne Berechnung einer Differentialgleichung mit Randbedingungen, sprich z.B. schwingende Seite oder nen n-Körper Problem.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ok, was genau du meinst weiss ich nicht, aber du koenntest die Aufgabe als Code schicken und ich implementiere dass in OpenCL.



Skysnake schrieb:



			6. Wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab ist der neue Benchmark nicht 100 mal komplizierter, sondern nur 100 mal länger 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Richtig.



Skysnake schrieb:



			7. welches SDK verwendest du?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Microsoft Visual Studio Express Edition 2010.



Skysnake schrieb:



			8. NEED den quellcode
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Siehe Oben.



Skysnake schrieb:



			9. haste gute Seiten für OpenCL? will das nämlich auch lernen!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Welche Programmier Sprachen kannst du denn bereits? Ich wuerde naemlich empfehlen einen Wrapper zu benutzen dass mann beispielsweise C++ und OpenCL zusammen nutzen kann. Hast du Skype oder einen Instant Messenger? Dann koennen wir in Kontakt treten. Ich wuerde mich ueber eine Zusammenarbeit freuen.

@all
Die Highscore Liste wird wahrscheinlich spaeter Heute Abend geupdatet._


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. August 2010)

Der GPU-Benchmark wollte bei mir nicht starten. Mal gucken, ob es mit dem neuesten Graka-Treiber und Benchmark 1.1 besser geht.


----------



## Skysnake (15. August 2010)

Naja, richtig kann ich Java, sprich mit gui, SQL-Datenbankanbindung etc. C++ bin ich atm am lernen, wobei sichs zu Java nicht wirklich unterscheidet. Dann bischen VisualBasic, HTML und SQL halt noch, wobei das halt nicht wirklich programmieren ist, aber der Vollständigkeit halber mal 

Naja, was ich noch etwas kann ist Assembler, allerdings muss ich mich da wirklich dann nochmal richtig reinfuchsen und kann auch nicht flüssig den Quellcode lesen etc. kann aber damit umgehen und mich wieder reinarbeiten. Ich find allerdings auch das Assembler halt wirklich schon sehr heftig ist zu verstehen mit den ganzen registern etc. Aber es ist schon verdammt performant ^^

Als C++ SDK will ich Visual Studio 2010 Prof verwenden, allerdings muss ich sagen, das ich bisher mit Dev-C++ gearbeitet, allerdings hab ich das Problem das die Sachen aus Tutorials irgendwie dort öfters nicht funktionieren.... -.-

Was die System Zeit angeht, so ist diese ungenau, wenn du sehr hohe CPU Auslastungen hast, da die Berechnung der Systemzeit nicht wirklich gut funktioniert, da die Caches ziemlich zugeknallt werden, und zusätzlich noch daran, das die Zeitgeber halt auch nur innerhalb ner gewissen genauigkeit funktionieren. 

Es gibt auf jedenfall in C++ und Fortran spezielle Bilbiotheken für die Zeitmessung, die dies extrem genau machen können. Bei so nem Bench mit recht geringer Laufzeit sollte man sowas durchaus verwenden. Z.B. wenn du Cachelines auslesen willst, dann brauchste sowas auch, da du ansonsten die Zugriffszeitenunterschiede zwischen L1 und L2 meist garnicht mehr richtig sehen könntest.



Was meinen Vorschlag zu ner Implementierung eines sinnvollen Benches angeht, so ist dies einfach nen Standartproblem aus der Physik, was relativ einfach zu lösen ist.

Den Code kann ich dir nicht so einfach zuschicken, da ich mich atm selbst erst damit beschäftige, wie man ne Differentialgleichung als Code implementiert, und wie man diese löst, im Prinziep machst du aber nicht anderes als nen Näherungsverfahren.

Was halt auf jedenfall recht interessant hierbei wird, dads du im Normalfall nen Problem hast, das zu lange braucht um auf einem Core gelöst zu werden, aber auch nicht 100% parallelisiert werden kann, da die Berechnungen nicht ganz unabhängig sind.

Stells dir so vor, du hast nen Seil und unterteilst es in 100 Mio Punkte, die die Position des Seiles representieren, dieses unterteilste nu in z.B. 10 Abschnitte, dann sind die inneren Punkte jedes Abschnittes vom entsprechenden Core selbst zu berechnen ohne Hilfe, an den Randpunkten müssen sich aber die Cores immer miteinander austauschen, was Sie denn als Ergebnis haben!

Nen Seil muss ja am Stück bleiben  (hier kommt granularität ins Spiel, was bei Multicoresystemen sehr wichtig wird, da diese das Maß der Kommunikation zwischen den Cores beeinflusst, und hier kann schnell das Netzwerk der Flaschenhals werden, wenn die Granularität zu fein ist.)


----------



## 1337pwn (15. August 2010)

So^^.


----------



## Skysnake (15. August 2010)

Sodele hier mal noch mein CPU Benchmark, leider mit langsamen RAM-Takt atm, hatte bei den 35°C+ Temps vor nicht all zu langer Zeit geringe Probleme mit der Stabilität in BOINC, lieber minimal langsamer als ne 20h WU wegschmeisen wegen Fehler -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: sodele hier mal noch der GPU 1.2 Bench. Hat bei mir ohne Probleme funktioniert. Hab vorher aber auch sowohl Display-Treiber, CCC als auch SDK2.2 installiert. (Achtung, ihr müsst wohl erst die Treiber und dann erst SDK 2.2 installieren, damits funktioniert, bzw das SDK danach nochmal neu installieren)

Sodele und hier nun mein Ergebnis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thysol (16. August 2010)

Wie versprochen habe ich die Highscore Liste noch geupdatet. Es wird uebrigens keine Highscore Liste fuer v.1.1 geben wegen des Geforce Problems. v1.1 bleibt also eine Radeon exklusive version.

Sorry an alle die in v1.1 ihre Resultate gepostet haben. Skysnake du hast leider ein paar Minuten zu spaet gepostet um in der Liste noch aufgenommen zu werden. Ich denke Morgen werde ich dann wahrscheinlich die Liste nochmal updaten.

@Skysnake

Implementations, Tutorials and Sample Code

Hier sind ein paar OpenCL Tutorials. Falls du Hilfe brauchst helfe ich dir gerne weiter. 

Mit der Zeitberechnung und dem Physik Problem werde ich mich wahrscheinlich beschaeftigen. Danke fuer den Tipp.

Und nochmal danke an alle fuer euer Feedback.


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2010)

Naja, für das Problem mit der schwingenden Seite könnt ich dir eventuell sogar den Lösungsalgorithmus in Tage posten, hab nur diese Woche recht viel um die Ohren und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich dazu komm.


----------



## Rayman (16. August 2010)

also bei mir funktoniert die version 1.2 nicht 
erst wird das bild schwarz und dann kommt die fehlmeldung


----------



## FloW^^ (16. August 2010)

du brauchst das ati stream sdk v2.2 und den dazugehörigen treiber.


----------



## s1d (16. August 2010)

leider funzt gpu bench nicht bei mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Communicator (16. August 2010)

s1d schrieb:


> leider funzt gpu bench nicht bei mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Schau Dir mal bitte Beitrag 118 an. Lade Dir das mal runter, dann funzt es.

Gruß.


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2010)

Das doch größere Probleme gibt hier mal ne kleine Zusammenfassung 

Schritt 1: Stelle fest ob du eine Ati oder nVidia Karte besitzt, wenn Ati, fahre mit Schritt 2 fort

Schritt 2: Lade unter Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM den CCC-Displaydriver runter (komplett in EN oder in zwei teilen mit dem DE-Sprachpacket)

Schritt 3: installiere den/die geladenen treiber

Schritt 4: Lade dir unter ATI Stream SDK v2.2 with OpenCL? 1.1 Support | AMD Developer Central das für dein Betriebssystem gedachte SDK (2.2) herunter

Schritt 5: installiere das soeben heruntergeladene SDK komplett auf deinem Rechner

Schritt 6: führe den Benchmark aus und freue dich 


BITTE IN POSTING 1 AUFNEHMEN dankö


----------



## thysol (16. August 2010)

Ich Idiot habe mich Gestern in der Highscore aufgenommen habe aber ganz vergessen den Beweis zu posten.


Rayman schrieb:


> also bei mir funktoniert die version 1.2 nicht
> erst wird das bild schwarz und dann kommt die fehlmeldung



Der Grund der Fehlermeldung ist, "Out of Resources". Ich denke dass liegt leider daran dass du eine relativ schwache Grafikkarte hast da der neue Benchmark 100 mal laenger ist. Eventuell liegts auch an nur 512MB VRAM.



s1d schrieb:


> leider funzt gpu bench nicht bei mir



Lade dir mal dass hier runter oder halte dich an die Troubleshooting Liste von Skysnake die du im Startpost findest.

ATI Stream SDK v2.2 with OpenCL? 1.1 Support | AMD Developer Central



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das doch größere Probleme gibt hier mal ne kleine Zusammenfassung



Danke dass du dir die Muehe gemacht hast.


Skysnake schrieb:


> BITTE IN POSTING 1 AUFNEHMEN dankö



Hab ich gemacht.

Uebrigens, fanegst du jetzt auch an OpenCL zu lernen?


----------



## Tight86 (16. August 2010)

@thysol
schön das du mich hauptsächlich in post 110 zitiert hast, nur doof das die Aussagen nicht von mir sind xDD


----------



## Rayman (16. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Der Grund der Fehlermeldung ist, "Out of Resources". Ich denke dass liegt leider daran dass du eine relativ schwache Grafikkarte hast da der neue Benchmark 100 mal laenger ist. Eventuell liegts auch an nur 512MB VRAM.


ich hab sogar nur 256mb vram  (ist nur ersatz karte) aber selbst damit müsste der bench eig laufen nur wenn dann ziehmlich langsam



FloW^^ schrieb:


> du brauchst das ati stream sdk v2.2 und den dazugehörigen treiber.


ich habe keine ati karte sondern eine nvidia undzwar eine 9500GT


----------



## DerPate26 (16. August 2010)

Mahlzeit

Bench Ergebnis Update

*CPU v1.0  --@-- 10,1635441*

*GPU v1.0  --@-- 0,1713897

GPU v1.2  --@-- 1,4876426*

@Sturmi wenn bei dir GPU bench 1.2 läuft? lass mal bitte deine GTX 470 drüber laufen!!!. Habe das dumme Gefühl Das Meine GTX 480 im Eimer Ist
(keine rechenfehler oder so. Sie leistet halt nicht das was sie Müsste)

Danke dir für deine Mühe


----------



## thysol (16. August 2010)

Tight86 schrieb:


> @thysol
> schön das du mich hauptsächlich in post 110 zitiert hast, nur doof das die Aussagen nicht von mir sind xDD



 Wie ist mir denn dass passiert. Sorry dass ich aussversehentlich dich zitiert habe. Danke dass du mich drauf hingewiesen hast. Ist jetzt geaendert.



Rayman schrieb:


> ich hab sogar nur 256mb vram  (ist nur ersatz karte) aber selbst damit müsste der bench eig laufen nur wenn dann ziehmlich langsam



Kann sein dass es wegen 256MB VRAM nicht laeuft.



Rayman schrieb:


> ich habe keine ati karte sondern eine nvidia undzwar eine 9500GT



Hast du auch den GPU Benchmark v1.2 ausprobiert. GPU Benchmark v1.1 lauft auf Geforce Grafikkarte nicht.


----------



## Rayman (16. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Hast du auch den GPU Benchmark v1.2 ausprobiert. GPU Benchmark v1.1 lauft auf Geforce Grafikkarte nicht.


natürlich habe ich v1.2 probiert hatte ich in meinem post doch auch gesagt das der bei mir nicht läuft


----------



## Sturmi (16. August 2010)

@DerPate26   Hier mal mein Ergebnis mit 1.2

2,37 ... sec.

Ich hab bei CPU und GPU 1.0 wahrscheinlich einfach nur mehr Punkte weil mein Prozessor schneller ist


----------



## Sheeep (16. August 2010)

@thysol & Skysnake

wegen der zeitmessung:
exakter als mit dem profiling mode von opencl kann man die opencl ausführzeit nicht messen.


@thysol
ich weiß nicht wie der exakte Syntak für das C#-Binding aussieht, aber ungefähr so gehts:

1)wenn du die command queue erzeugst, musst du ihr die property CL_QUEUE_PROFILING_ENABLE übergeben.

2) du erstellst ein cl_Event, z.B. cl_event timeEvent;.

3) wenn du die commandQueue ausführst, übergibst du ihr das event:
clEnqueueNDRangeKernel(...,..., ... &timeEvent);

(jetzt solltest du die commandQueue blocken (clFinish()), damit sie garantiert fertig ist...)

4)du erstellst zwei cl_ulongs, eine für die startzeit, eine für die endzeit:
cl_ulong startTime, endTime;

5) du fragst die zeit der commandQueue ab:
clGetEventProfilingInfo(timeEvent, CL_PROFILING_COMMAND_START, sizeof(cl_ulong), &startTime, NULL); 
bzw. clGetEventProfilingInfo(timeEvent, CL_PROFILING_COMMAND_END, sizeof(cl_ulong), &endTime, NULL) ;

ausführzeit ist dann endTime-startTime. 

Musst mal schauen, mit dem C# binding geht das sicher ähnlich... 

Hoffe ich kann dir damit helfen, den benchmark zu verbessern...


----------



## kress (16. August 2010)

Gpu Bench 1.2: 3,17 sec.
Wieder die 5850 @stock (725/1000)


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2010)

@Rayman: Eventuell kann deine Karte kein OpenCL, da sie anscheinend recht alt ist. Unter ATI Stream SDK v2.2 with OpenCL? 1.1 Support | AMD Developer Central findest du eine Auflistung der Ati-Karten die OpenCL unterstützen, falls es ne nVidia ist, musste bei denen mal schauen.

@Thysol: Ja ich will OpenCL lernen  Mach ich eigentlich schon seit nem knappen Jahr musste mich aber erstmal durch C++ etc. schlagen und nebem Studium bleibt halt nicht soooo viel Zeit. Will mich allerdings auch in ATISteam einarbeiten, da hier wohl mehr Leistung zu erwarten ist. Allgemein will ich einfach aufzeigen, wie "leicht" es ist GPU´s zu programmieren, da bisher in der Uni-Welt (zumindest bei uns) noch ziemlich viel Skepsis herrscht. 

Angedacht ist auch ne Simulation zu Flüssigkeiten in porösen Medien aufzustellen, wo dann anhand eines Modells berechnet wird, wie die Flüssigkeit sich innerhalb des Mediums bei unterschiedlichen Drücken bewegt. Das ist aber nen ziemliches Langzeitziel ^^


----------



## Sheeep (16. August 2010)

bei uns gibts cuda an der uni 

wir haben sogar telsaserver zum rechnen  (nvidia sei dank)

und ich würde mir an deiner stelle überlegen mit cuda anzufangen. mehr ausgereifte tools, mehr dokumentation. es gibts halt schon viel länger. wenn du natürlich keine nvidia hast, ist das schwer...

aber opencl unterscheidet sich nur gering von cuda. 
das sind sowieso nur apis, die zu "bedienen" ist kein problem...

interessant, wirds, wenns an parallele (und effiziente!) algorithmen geht...


EDIT:


Sheeep schrieb:


> @thysol & Skysnake
> 
> wegen der zeitmessung:
> exakter als mit dem profiling mode von opencl kann man die opencl ausführzeit nicht messen.
> ...


 
Ein event kannst du in opentk mit 
GASS.OpenCK.CLEvent timeevent = new GASS.OpenCL.CLEvent(); 
erstellen. (Vielleicht auch ohne GASS).

den kernel musst du dann mit 
VectorSum.Execute(VectorSum.Execute(CLCalc.Program.CommQueues [CLCalc.Program.DefaultCQ], args, workers, new GASS.OpenCL.CLEvent[0], timeevent));
ausführen.

timeevent.getProfilingInfo(....) oder so, das hab ich noch nicht gefunden, bekommst du dann die start und endzeit.

und wie du den profilingmode aktivierst, hab ich bis jetzt nur für Cloo gefunden.

EDIT2:

blocken kannst du mit:
VectorSum.finish();


EDIT3:
Ich seh grad, du arbeitest mit einer localworksize von 1. auch wenn du keine localen variablen verwendest, arbeiten ati geräte deutlich schneller, wenn du sie mit der worksize von 64, 128, oder 256 betreibst. nvidia geräte nehmen dir das auch alles andere als übel 

die funktion int [] OpenCLTemplate.CLCalc.CLDevice.CLDeviceMaxWorkItemSizes liefert dir die maximale localworksize der karte....


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2010)

Das CUDA die ausgereifteren Tools hat ist mir bekannt und hab ich an anderer Stelle auch schon mehrfach selbst erwähnt. Allerdings würde ich selbst nicht mehr wirklich groß auf CUDA setzen, da sich meiner Einschätzung nVidia über kurz oder lang selbst davon trennen wird, denn OpenCL basiert im Grundgerüst auf CUDA hat nur viele Fehler ausgebügelt die dort bestehen. Auf dauer wird es sich einfach für nVidia nicht lohnen CUDA UND OpenCL parallel zu betreiben, wenn bei OpenCL viel mehr Leute mitarbeiten und sich so kosten auch noch einsparen lassen. 

Zusätzlich bist du bei CUDA halt auf nVidia fixiert und das wars, was ich nicht als sehr vorteilhaft anseh. Bei OpenCL ist es auch sehr viel einfacher CPU&GPU miteinander zu verzahnen, was insbesondere in großen Systemen mit vielen Rechnern einen Vorteil darstellt, und nunmal auch eher ner bestehenden Serverhardware entspricht. Nebenbei können natürlich auch die Vorteile beider Systeme so besser genutzt werden.

Wir haben seit kurzem auch Tesla-Server in der Uni stehen, da an Rechenzeit zu kommen kannste dir aber sicher vorstellen ist ziemlich utopisch. Ist aber auch garnicht mit meinen Zielsetzungen nötig. Für mich dreht sichs hauptsächlich darum aufzuzeigen, wie leistungsfähig heterogene Systeme die über das WWW verbunden sind sein können, bzw. aufzuzeigen, das es halt nicht immer Sinn macht sich die Tesla-Server in den Serverraum zu stellen, sondern auch durchaus sinn machen kann (aus finanzieller sicht) sich die Bürorechner zu nutze zu machen, und dort eventuell lieber bei der Anschaffung etwas mehr auszugeben, den Server dann aber einzusparen. Hier würd ich auf die BOINC-Plattform setzen, zumal hier auch noch kostenlos externe ressourcen verfügbar sein können.

Grad was man allein durch wegfall der Kühlung und teurer Stromanschlüsse zwecks hoher Nennleistung betrifft liese sich einiges einsparen.




> interessant, wirds, wenns an parallele (und effiziente!) algorithmen geht...


Und stellt für mich ne unabdingbare Anforderung. Egal was ich mach, nur funktionieren reicht nicht, es muss schneller sein als mit CPU´s und auch den nötigen Mehraufwand des erlernens der GPU-Programmierung rechtfertigen.


----------



## Sheeep (16. August 2010)

erlernen von OpenCL ist eigentlich kein mehraufwand...
in erster linie führst du cpu funktionen aus, die den kernel aufrufen, genau wie in cuda - fertig.

und es gibt an sich bessere möglichkeinen als gpu-programmierung (grade opencl weil schwer zu debuggen) um sich in parallele algorithmen einzuarbeiten. OpenMP oder Unifield Parallel C sind dazu besser geeignet. 
Der umstieg auf die gpu ist dann ein kleiner schritt. es steht halt etwas mehr außenrum, und du hast keine parallele vorschleife mehr, sondern threads anstelle der schleife, ums mal ganz banal auszudrücken.
grade mit deinen anforderungen würde ich mir openmp umbedingt mal anschauen.


----------



## thysol (16. August 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> @Thysol: Ja ich will OpenCL lernen  Mach ich eigentlich schon seit nem knappen Jahr musste mich aber erstmal durch C++ etc. schlagen und nebem Studium bleibt halt nicht soooo viel Zeit. Will mich allerdings auch in ATISteam einarbeiten, da hier wohl mehr Leistung zu erwarten ist. Allgemein will ich einfach aufzeigen, wie "leicht" es ist GPU´s zu programmieren, da bisher in der Uni-Welt (zumindest bei uns) noch ziemlich viel Skepsis herrscht.
> 
> Angedacht ist auch ne Simulation zu Flüssigkeiten in porösen Medien aufzustellen, wo dann anhand eines Modells berechnet wird, wie die Flüssigkeit sich innerhalb des Mediums bei unterschiedlichen Drücken bewegt. Das ist aber nen ziemliches Langzeitziel ^^



Wenn du Hilfe mit OpenCL brauchst dann kannst du dich an mich wenden. Auf CUDA wuerde ich nicht mehr setzen weil mann damit gar nicht die CPU ansprechen kann und weil es Nvidia exklusiv ist. OpenCL dagegen ist Plattform unabhaengig und mann kann damit CPUs, GPU, DSP etc programmieren.

@Sheeep
Danke fuer die Hilfe. Dass einzige Problem ist wenn ich mein Programm mit Cloo schreibe laeuft es Merkwuerdigerweise nicht mehr auf Geforce Grafikkarten. Mit OpenCLTemplate weiss ich nicht wie mann die Command Queue und so alles veraendert weil dass ja alles automatisch initialisiert wird.


----------



## Sheeep (16. August 2010)

von dem prob mit cloo hab ich schon gehört...

ich schau mal nachher wenn ich zu hause bin wies mit OpenCLTemplate geht... weil sonst geht auch alles... events ohne profilingmode haben nur den halben sinn...

ich kenn nur das standard c binding und den c++ wrapper. aber die machen letztendlich ja alle das gleiche...


----------



## Joker4Life (16. August 2010)

So dann will ich mal auch mein Senf dazugeben:

Bild 1: Standardtakt
Bild 2: Grafikkarte übertaktet Chiptakt: 875MHz Speichertakt: 1225MHz
Bild 3: CPU übertaktet auf 4GHz
Bild 4: CPU und Grafikkarte übertaktet die gleichen Werte wie bei Bild 2 und 3

Wir nehmen dann für die Liste natürlich die OC Werte^^

auf den Bildern ist von oben nach unten zusehen:

1.CPU Benchmark
2.GPU Benchmark 1.0
3.GPU Benchmark 1.1
4.GPU Benchmark 1.2

CPU Benchmark:
Joker4Life|Core i5-750(4GHz)|HD 5850(OC)|DDR3-1200|8,3377656

GPU Benchmark 1.0:
Joker4Life|Core i5-750(4GHz)|HD 5850(OC)|DDR3-1200|0,3090019

GPU Benchmark 1.1 wenn es dann eine Liste gibt:
Joker4Life|Core i5-750(4GHz)|HD 5850(OC)|DDR3-1200|2,3699904

GPU Benchmark 1.2:
Joker4Life|Core i5-750(4GHz)|HD 5850(OC)|DDR3-1200|2,3470811


----------



## DerPate26 (16. August 2010)

Sturmi schrieb:


> @DerPate26 Hier mal mein Ergebnis mit 1.2
> 
> 2,37 ... sec.
> 
> Ich hab bei CPU und GPU 1.0 wahrscheinlich einfach nur mehr Punkte weil mein Prozessor schneller ist


 Danke dir für die Info. Da werde ich wohl in naher Zukunft doch auf Intel umsteigen müssen, sonst langweilt sich mein Grafikkarte noch


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2010)

DerPate26 schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Info. Da werde ich wohl in naher Zukunft doch auf Intel umsteigen müssen, sonst langweilt sich mein Grafikkarte noch



Sorry aber das ist totaler Schwachsinn, du hast hier nen Bench mit sowas von extrem viel overhead das gibts garnet. Bedenk sowas bitte.

Allein in games wird deine Graka immer limitieren, solange du in min 1680+ und Bildverbesserung spielst. Ok wenn du immer auf 800x600 zockst, k dann lohnt natürlich der Umstieg um statt 100 130 FPS zu haben, aber wers brauch...

Ne mal im ernst, solange du nicht jeden Tag min 8h am PC sitzt und renderst etc. also wirklich auch immer und immer wieder auf Ergebnisse warten musst und sich die Wartezeit auf ne Stunde ca am Tag summieren, dann lohnt eventuell nen Umstieg, ansonsten leg das Geld an und freu dich lieber über bischen zinsen und ne neue Graka in nem Jahr oder 2


----------



## DerPate26 (16. August 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist totaler Schwachsinn, du hast hier nen Bench mit sowas von extrem viel overhead das gibts garnet. Bedenk sowas bitte.
> 
> Allein in games wird deine Graka immer limitieren, solange du in min 1680+ und Bildverbesserung spielst. Ok wenn du immer auf 800x600 zockst, k dann lohnt natürlich der Umstieg um statt 100 130 FPS zu haben, aber wers brauch...
> 
> Ne mal im ernst, solange du nicht jeden Tag min 8h am PC sitzt und renderst etc. also wirklich auch immer und immer wieder auf Ergebnisse warten musst und sich die Wartezeit auf ne Stunde ca am Tag summieren, dann lohnt eventuell nen Umstieg, ansonsten leg das Geld an und freu dich lieber über bischen zinsen und ne neue Graka in nem Jahr oder 2


Da haste auch wieder recht. habe ich garnicht so darüber nachgedacht na da warte ich doch lieber aufm Bulldozer. Das dauert ja auch noch nen gutes Jahr. danke dir

mfg


----------



## Tight86 (16. August 2010)

Also, ich hab mal ein jahr lang auf ner Berufsschule Berufsfachrichtung Informatik kurz BRI gemacht.
Dort haben wir auch Grundlagen gelernt und kleinere Programme geschrieben, noch mit Turbopascal 
Ist jetzt schon 6 jahre her, naja aber von dem was ihr hier schreibt versteh ich nur Bahnhof xDD 
Kann ich jetzt so ohne weiteres nicht mal annährend nachvollziehen.

So naja, ich hab aber wieder bissl OC betrieben und meine Werte wieder etwas verbessert 

Da ich die Auflistung von Joker4Life sehr einfach und übersichtlich finde, hab ich diese mal übernommen.
Thx an Joker4Life

@Thysol: 
Wenn dir nicht zu viel Mühe macht, wäre es bestimmt ne Überlegung Wert, so die Listen weiterhin zu gestalten.

So meine neuen Werte:
CPU Benchmark:
Tight86|Core i7-920@4,4GHz|GTX285(OC)|DDR3-1600|7,3496051

GPU Benchmark 1.0:
Tight86|Core i7-920@4,4GHZ|GTX285(OC)|DDR3-1600|0,1440258


GPU Benchmark 1.2:
Tight86|Core i7-920@4,4GHZ|GTX285(OC)|DDR3-1600|2,766576


----------



## Joker4Life (16. August 2010)

Kein Problem hab gerne geholfen^^.


----------



## Sheeep (16. August 2010)

@thysol

ich hab grad mal über das OpenCLTemplate gelesen.

Das ding ist fast zu abstrahiert.

Ich muss sagen, das automatisiert eine ganze Menge. Das Prob ist, ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich auf das cl_Event zugreifen kann. ich hab die Doku mal quergelesen, aber nichts zu dem cl_event gefunden.

Wenn du mit den OpenCLTemplate arbeitest, kannst du mir vielleicht einen tipp geben.
wenn ich die funktion GASS.OpenCL.CLEvent aufrufe, kann ich zwar ein event erstellen, aber der compiler sagt mir, das ding bekommt keine parameter übergeben. 
Hast du ne ahnung wie ich da dran komme?
weil zum spaß ist ja keine funktion VectorSum.Execute(CLCalc.Program.CommQueues [CLCalc.Program.DefaultCQ], args, workers, new GASS.OpenCL.CLEvent[0], new GASS.OpenCL.CLEvent()); vorhanden. 
Ich kann die funktion aber nicht ausführen, gibt mir ein InvalidEventList. 
dabei sollte es kein problem mit einem leeren event geben, weil mit einem leeren event schaltest du im standard - c -binding das event aus.

MFG Sheeep


----------



## LJSilver (16. August 2010)

XFX 5850 (OC) / DDR3-1600 / i7-860





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayman (16. August 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> @Rayman: Eventuell kann deine Karte kein OpenCL, da sie anscheinend recht alt ist. Unter ATI Stream SDK v2.2 with OpenCL? 1.1 Support | AMD Developer Central findest du eine Auflistung der Ati-Karten die OpenCL unterstützen, falls es ne nVidia ist, musste bei denen mal schauen.


also opencl kann die karte den sie hat ja auch den 1.0 benchmark ohne probleme verarbeitet auserdem wird mir in gpu-z angezeigt das die karte opencl kann werde im laufe der nacht mal den treiber neuisterlieren und gucken ob das was bringt
ansonsten werde ich wohl warten müssen bis meine ati karte aus der reparatur wieder da ist


----------



## LJSilver (16. August 2010)

i7-860 @ 4 GHz / DDR3-1600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




XFX 5850 Black Edition @ 900/1300

Btw: Kann es sein, dass diese aufploppenden Fenster bei ATI-Karten einen Performance-Nachteil darstellen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thysol (16. August 2010)

Die Highscore Liste wurde wie versprochen geupdatet.



Tight86 schrieb:


> @Thysol:
> Wenn dir nicht zu viel Mühe macht, wäre es bestimmt ne Überlegung Wert, so die Listen weiterhin zu gestalten.



Dazu muss ich noch Meinungen anderer abwarten. Also, wie wollt ihr die Highscore Liste:

Tight86|Core i7-920@4,4GHz|GTX285(OC)|DDR3-1600|7,3496051

oder
Bis jetzt steht es 2:0 fuer die neue Highscore Liste.




Sheeep schrieb:


> Hast du ne ahnung wie ich da dran komme?



Nein, leider nicht. Deswegen habe ich ja v1.1 mit Cloo programmiert aber dass lief dann ja aber nicht auf Geforce Grafikkarten. Du kennst dich aber echt mit OpenCL aus, Hut ab.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (17. August 2010)

so jetzt steht es 3:0 für das neue Design Teufel
hätte allerdings noch nen verbesserungsvorschlag (bediene mich einfach mal am obigen Ergebnis )

*Tight86* | Core i7-920@4,4GHz | GTX285(OC) | DDR3-1600 | 7,3496051  l Screenshot
(davor dann noch die Platzierung )

und würde vorschlagen, dass du Benchmark 1.1 aus der Downloadliste streichst 
*
EDIT*


Sheeep schrieb:


> bei uns gibts cuda an der uni
> wir haben sogar telsaserver zum rechnen  (nvidia sei dank)



oha, wo studiert der Herr denn?^^


----------



## sentinel1 (17. August 2010)

Mein RAM läuft übrigens mit DDR3-1600, die 285er GTX könnte ich fast unendlich übertakten und ein Ergebnis bekommen (Kurzzeitbeanspruchung), deshalb sollte der Benchmark min. 100 Sekunden andauern. 

Diese Taktungen kann meine 285er GTX in Spielen nie durchhalten, vorallem nicht in Metro 2033.


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2010)

Btw Thysol ich hab dazu geschrieben das meine 5870 auf 900/1250 läuft, also ne OC ist  wäre nett wenn dus bei mir auch hinschreibst.


----------



## Joker4Life (17. August 2010)

meine 5850 läuft auf 875/1225 steht auch kein OC hinter^^


----------



## Sheeep (17. August 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> oha, wo studiert der Herr denn?^^


 
In der Schweiz ^^ 

Unis, an denen es cudakurse/seminare gibt, sind nicht selten:
kuckst du hier:
CUDA Course Map

EDIT: 
Grade deshalb wirs auch schwer einen anderen standard als cuda zu etablieren... vorallem auch weil amd nicht wirklich was dagegen unternimmt...

wie auch schon erwähnt: cuda oder opencl ist nicht das problem... das problem sind effektive algorithmen dafür...



thysol schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Deswegen habe ich ja v1.1 mit Cloo programmiert aber dass lief dann ja aber nicht auf Geforce Grafikkarten. Du kennst dich aber echt mit OpenCL aus, Hut ab.


naja, eher mit cuda, aber das ist sehr ähnlich.
und leider nicht mit dem C# binding *sorry*


also was du auf jeden fall machen kannst ist die zeitmessung soweit zu verbessern, dass du die zeitmessung erst startest, wenn der kernel schon kompiliert ist.
also so:
sw.Start();
for (int p = 0; p < 100; p++)
{
VectorSum.Execute(args, workers);
}

varV1.ReadFromDeviceTo(v1);
sw.Stop();

der opencl-kernel wird ja erst zur laufzeit erzeugt. und das kompilieren des kernels hängt maßgeblich vom prozessor ab. deshalb schwanken die werte mit gleichen karten z.T. so. der eine prozessor kanns halt schneller compilieren. 
die zeit die durch das compilieren dazukommt ist cuda theoretisch schneller. aber das kompilieren hat eine fixe komplexität, deshalb kann man es vernachlässigen.


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2010)

und hat auf der anderen Seite den Vorteil der Portabilität, und es muss halt nur einmalig kompiliert werden, sprich im Normalfall wird es eh nen unbedeutender Anteil an der Laufzeit haben


----------



## Sheeep (17. August 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> und hat auf der anderen Seite den Vorteil der Portabilität, und es muss halt nur einmalig kompiliert werden, sprich im Normalfall wird es eh nen unbedeutender Anteil an der Laufzeit haben


 
Genau
hatte ich ja auch schon geschrieben.

Außerdem kann der Code bei JIT auf das spezielle vorhandene Gerät optimiert werden, nicht nur allgemein auf "Geräte einer bestimmten Art" (z.B. auf GPUs, die unifield shader haben, oder so).
Dadurch kann der Code (wenn der Compiler speziell auf das VORHANDENE Geräte optimieren würde) sogar scheller werden.
(Stichwort: VLIW und LLVM).

EDIT:
Aber du stimmst mir doch sicher zu, dass die kompilierzeit nicht mit in einen Benchmark für GPUs gehört?


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2010)

Dein Edit versteh ich leider grad nicht ^^ steh irgendwie auf dem schlauch


----------



## Sheeep (17. August 2010)

@Skysnake
so wie der benchmark momentan ist (sourcecode von seite 11) wird die zeit, die der OpenCL JIT-Compiler benötigt um das Programm zu kompilieren, mitgemessen. 
Das macht in einem GPU benchmark für mich keinen sinn...


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2010)

achso 

Jo klar, da stimm ich dir zu, und genau wegen sowas wollte ich den auch sehen


----------



## Sheeep (17. August 2010)

Mal noch ne ganz blöde frage, die aber irgendwie hier rein passt:
Die Fermi Architektur unterstützt doch ECC-Rams/Register/Caches...
Sind die Tesla/Quadro only, oder sind die auch in den Geforce GTX 465/470/480 drin?


EDIT:
und gibst ne möglichkeit die double precision freizuschalten?


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2010)

Also die ECC Fähigkeit steckt in den Fermi Chips auf jedenfall drin, egal ob Tesla oder GeForce, (GF100 sicher GF104 bin ich mir nicht sicher) Ob der VRAM allerdings auch ECC hat hängt vom Boardlayout ab, sprich auf ner GeForce haste keinen ECC-RAM, bei ner Tesla-Karte haste ECC-RAM, der Cache etc sind aber bei beiden ECC, bzw halt ne andere Korrektur, gegen Bit-Fehler, die hat ATI allerdings auf den Chips/Caches wohl auch soweit ich das verstanden habe.

Ob man double percision freischalten kann ist ne gute Frage, bisher ist da nichts bekannt. Hängt halt davon ab, ob sie lasercuts gemacht haben, was ich nicht glaube, oder per BIOS dran geschraubt haben, was ich sehr stark vermute.

Wenn ich nen GF100 in die Finger bekommen würde, könnt ichs dir eventuell sagen, ob se lasercuts gemacht haben oder nicht ^^ Hätte nämlich die Möglichkeit den Chip unter ein Rasterkraftmikroskop zu legen. Der Chip wäre halt 100% sicher danach Schrott, und 100% sicher kann ich mir nicht sein, wieviel man sieht, es ist halt nen Chip aus ner Karte wo WLP drauf war und nicht ein frischer aus der Frabrik.....


----------



## Sheeep (17. August 2010)

Also ECC in den Caches, aber nicht im speicher... 
hat die radeon tatsächlich auch?

die dp beim fermi kann nicht mit lasercut verhindert werden. du hast ja 16 shadermodule auf der gf100 (zumindest theoretisch) mit 32 ALUs.

das shadermodul kann damit 2 fließkommerzahlen mit einfacher (jede benötigt 16 ALUs) und 1 fließkommerzahl mit doppelter genauigkeit (benötigt 32 ALUs) verarbeiten => sp : dp = 2:1.

wenn du jetzt die eine hälfte lasercuttest, dann hast du nur noch halbe leistung bei sp. und das wäre auch für computerspiele nicht so gut...
also wirst du mit dem Rasterkraftmikroskop nichts finden ^^

Wenn ich an die DP komme, würde ich mir nämlich überlegen einen fermi zu kaufen, eine gtx 465 oder 470. ne quadro ist mir aber zu teuer.


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2010)

ich erwarte ja auch nicht etwas zu finden  Mir wäre auch keine Möglichkeit bekannt wie man die DP auf hardwareebene reduzieren könnte, aber da man den 100% genauen Aufbau des Chips nicht kennt, könnte mit einer sehr geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit ja eventuell doch irgendwo ne Leiterbahn sein, die man nur trennen muss, damit DP nicht mehr funktioniert.

Und ja, die Radeon hat auch ne Fehlerkorrektur im Cache und den Registern, nur heist das eben anders, hat aber den gleichen Zweck, Bitfehler zu unterbinden. Was den Radeon halt komplett fehlt ist die Möglichkeit ECC-RAM zu verwenden, das geht wohl nur bei nVidia, aber eventuell kommt da mit SI oder NI endlich die Unterstützung


----------



## Sheeep (17. August 2010)

@Skysnake
hast du eventuell irgendwo details über die Fehlerkorrektur im cache der radeon, das interessiert mich jetzt...


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2010)

boah das hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen  ich schau mal ob ich bei den typischen verdächtigen fündig werd.

EDIT:

Na da haben wirs doch schon gefunden  War auch recht nah dran mit dem sowas ähnliches wie ECC  heist nämlich EDC, kann also Fehler wie ECC auch finden, aber nicht korregieren. Aber allein zu wissen das nen Fehler da ist, ist schon sehr sehr sehr viel wert.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon_HD_5000_Serie#Technik


----------



## Sheeep (17. August 2010)

Danke,

in wieweit das jetzt die caches betrifft oder den ram geht aus dem artikel aber nicht hervor... 
der speichercontroller kommt nämlich vor den caches:
iXBT Labs - RADEON R(V)8XX Reference - Page 2: RV870 architecture

aber edc ist zwar nicht ganz so toll wie ecc, aber immerhin muss man dann nur den fehlerhaften teil und nicht alles doppelt berechnen, um das ergebnis zu sichern.
ecc kann 1 bit fehler korrigieren und 2bit fehler erkennen, oder?


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2010)

ähm also wenn ich mich recht erinnere warens 1 Bitfehler korregieren und 2 Bitfehler erkennen


----------



## Tight86 (17. August 2010)

@thysol:
Bist du denn noch dabei nen Multicore-Benchmark zu erstellen?
Würde mich freun

Naja was für Projekte nimmste überhaupt, denn jetzt so alles in Angriff?


----------



## Joker4Life (17. August 2010)

hab grad gemerkt das in der liste bei meiner 5850 kein OC hinter steht und bei meinem RAM 1066 obwohl er beim übertakten auf 1200 war^^.


----------



## thysol (18. August 2010)

Die Highscore Liste wurde Heute etwas verspaetet geupdatet.



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> so jetzt steht es 3:0 für das neue Design Teufel
> hätte allerdings noch nen verbesserungsvorschlag (bediene mich einfach mal am obigen Ergebnis )
> 
> *Tight86* | Core i7-920@4,4GHz | GTX285(OC) | DDR3-1600 | 7,3496051  l Screenshot
> ...



Dass neue Design wird dann in neuen Highscore Listen implementiert wenn neue Benchmark Versionen erscheinen. GPU Benchmark (v1.1) wurde aus der Download Liste gestrichen.



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Mein RAM läuft übrigens mit DDR3-1600, die  285er GTX könnte ich fast unendlich übertakten und ein Ergebnis bekommen  (Kurzzeitbeanspruchung), deshalb sollte der Benchmark min. 100 Sekunden  andauern.



Der Benchmark kann aktuell nicht so lange andauern weil Windows nach ca. 10 Sekunden merkt dass die Grafikkarte nicht reagiert und resettet dann den Grafikkarten Treiber. Einen Status Balken oder so kann ich leider nicht im Kernel integrieren. Die einzige Moeglichkeit waere jeder User muesste die Registry veraendern dass Windows erst nach 1000 Sekunden den Grafikkarten Treiber resettet.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Btw Thysol ich hab dazu geschrieben das meine 5870 auf 900/1250 läuft, also ne OC ist  wäre nett wenn dus bei mir auch hinschreibst.



Erledigt.



Joker4Life schrieb:


> meine 5850 läuft auf 875/1225 steht auch kein OC hinter^^



Gefixt.



Sheeep schrieb:


> also was du auf jeden fall machen kannst ist die zeitmessung soweit zu  verbessern, dass du die zeitmessung erst startest, wenn der kernel schon  kompiliert ist.



Ab GPU Benchmark v1.3 wird die Zeit erst nach kompilieren des Kernels gemessen. Danke fuer den Tipp.



Joker4Life schrieb:


> hab grad gemerkt das in der liste bei meiner  5850 kein OC hinter steht und bei meinem RAM 1066 obwohl er beim  übertakten auf 1200 war^^.



Gefixt.



Tight86 schrieb:


> @thysol:
> Bist du denn noch dabei nen Multicore-Benchmark zu erstellen?
> Würde mich freun
> 
> Naja was für Projekte nimmste überhaupt, denn jetzt so alles in Angriff?


Ich habe versucht einen Multi-Core Benchmark in OpenCL zu erstellen, bin aber gescheitert. Wenn ich bei der erstellung der Command Queue dass OpenCL Device auf CPU stelle kommt immer ein Fehler waehrend des kompilieren des Kernels.

Ich habe keine Lust den Multi-Core Benchmark in C# zu schreiben weil ich mich eigentlich mit OpenCL beschaeftigen wollte. Was fuer ein neues OpenCL Projekt ich in Angriff nehme kann ich so Konkret noch nicht sagen. Ich muss naemlich vorerst noch euer Feedback dokumentieren. Ich mache ein OpenCL Projekt naemlich fuer den BT Young Scientist 2011. Danke eurem Feedback weiss ich jetzt Details auf welchen CPUs/GPUs welche Benchmarks gut laufen. Dass muss ich alles dokumentieren.

Daher ein grosses Dankeschoen an euch alle fuer euer Feedback. Ich werde auch in meinem Report-Buch die PCGHX Community erwaehnen.

Ich werde jetzt versuchen sinnvollere OpenCL Programme zu schreiben. GPU Benchmark v1.3 ist allerdings auch noch geplant. Dieser soll folgende Verbesserungen mit sich bringen:

1. Die Zeit wird erst abgenommen nachdem der Kernel kompiliert wurde. (Danke an Sheeep fuer den Tipp)

2. Der Berechnungs Algorithm wird komplexer ausfallen. (Danke an Skysnake fuer den Tipp)

Dass "sinnvollere" OpenCL Programm soll dann etwas groesser ausfallen.


----------



## Joker4Life (18. August 2010)

weiss nicht ob es für den benchmark wichtig ist aber beim cpu benchmark wurde das oc hinter der 5850 und die 1200 beim ram noch nicht gefixt^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (18. August 2010)

Also Thyosl, Super Dinger aber mit meiner DoppelGPU ATI 5970 bekomme ich immer keine Rückmeldung vom GPU-Bench 1.2.


----------



## thysol (18. August 2010)

Joker4Life schrieb:


> weiss nicht ob es für den benchmark wichtig ist aber beim cpu benchmark wurde das oc hinter der 5850 und die 1200 beim ram noch nicht gefixt^^



Die CPU Benchmark Liste wird gefixt wenn noch einer den Bench ausfuehrt und ich ihn/sie einfuegen muss.



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Also Thyosl, Super Dinger aber mit meiner  DoppelGPU ATI 5970 bekomme ich immer keine Rückmeldung vom GPU-Bench  1.2.



Wende dich an die Troubleshooting Liste in Post 1.


----------



## sentinel1 (19. August 2010)

@thysol

Mir ist übrigens doch ein sinnvolles Progi für Dich zum Proggen eingefallen, falls überhaupt möglich, ein 'echtes' brachiales Testprogramm für GraKa's, ob diese 'real-stable' laufen.

Die Hersteller haben sicherlich solche Programme und diese nennen sich mit Sicherheit nicht Furmark oder so.

Beispiel: Jedes Spiel läuft problemlos stundelang mit meinen OC - Einstellungen, außer Clear Sky, CoP und Metro 2033 (nutzen wohl die gleiche Engine  - xray oder so), Metro 2033 ist erst nach 2 Stunden ausgestiegen (Nvidia Treiber - Fallback2saveclocks) 

Dieses ist aber nicht eben mal so geschrieben.


----------



## Sheeep (19. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich habe versucht einen Multi-Core Benchmark in OpenCL zu erstellen, bin aber gescheitert. Wenn ich bei der erstellung der Command Queue dass OpenCL Device auf CPU stelle kommt immer ein Fehler waehrend des kompilieren des Kernels.
> 
> Ich habe keine Lust den Multi-Core Benchmark in C# zu schreiben weil ich mich eigentlich mit OpenCL beschaeftigen wollte. Was fuer ein neues OpenCL Projekt ich in Angriff nehme kann ich so Konkret noch nicht sagen. Ich muss naemlich vorerst noch euer Feedback dokumentieren. Ich mache ein OpenCL Projekt naemlich fuer den BT Young Scientist 2011. Danke eurem Feedback weiss ich jetzt Details auf welchen CPUs/GPUs welche Benchmarks gut laufen. Dass muss ich alles dokumentieren.


Gehen den OpenCL Beispiele bei dir auf der CPU?

ich halte das in C# aber für sinnvoller, weil das kein StreamSDK benötigt. 
(Dann brauchen nVidia User keine AMD Software installieren ).
Ich hab dir mal was gebaut. mit dem athlon x2 6400+ statt 20 Sekunden nurnoch 12, skaliert also relativ gut und ist für n Kerne geschrieben.
(Kann man sicherlich noch optimieren (ich kenn C# fast nicht), ich habs grad einfach runtergeschrieben).
Ich schick dir den Code per PN 


EDIT:
@sentinel1
dafür kannst theoretisch auch barswf (md5 hash cracker) nehmen. über die nacht laufen lassen - du erzeugst dir ne hash aus einem 20 stellen password. daran knappert der ewig - 12h gpu last auf 100%, danach kannst ja abbrechen.


----------



## thysol (19. August 2010)

Sheeep schrieb:


> Gehen den OpenCL Beispiele bei dir auf der CPU?



Nein, leider nicht. Funktioniert dass denn bei dir auf der CPU?

@all
CPU Benchmark mit Multi-Core Optimierung wurde hinzugefuegt. Dafuer koennt ihr euch bei Sheeep bedanken.


----------



## Skysnake (19. August 2010)

Also ich versuchs dann mal mit dem Schwingende-Saite-Problem, das du als Benchmark umsetzen könntest.

Also Du hast ne Saite mit Länge "L", die fest eingespannt ist. Allgemein musst du "einfach" folgende Differentialgleichung lösen: 

d² u(x,t)          d² u(x,t)
---------- = c²  ---------          (die d´s sollen natürlich deltas sein)
d t²                 d x²

da die Saite fest eingespannt ist gilt: u(0,t)=u(L,t)=0

Wir wollen/können die Position der Saite nur an N+1 diskreten stellen berechnen, wobei wir hier sinnvollerweise an äquidistante Punkte v(i,j) approximieren.

Für i=1,2,...,N-1 ergeben sich diese Werte aus der folgenden Iterationsgleichung:

v(i,j+1)=epsilon[v(i+1,j)+v(i-1,j)]+2(1-(c²/c'²))v(i,j)-v(i,j-1)

Die Randpunkte sind fest.

                       v(0,j+1)=v(N,j+1)=0

                                        c²
Die Größe epsilon=-------------------
                             (L/(N*delta_t))²

ist durch die räumliche und zeitliche Auflösung als auch durch die Wellengeschwindigkeit c gegeben.

In Code kann man das ohne paralellisierung dann wie folgt schreiben:

void string (double *u, double *u_old, double *u_new, int N, double eps){
   int i;
   u_new[0]=u[0];
   for (i=1; i<N; ++i){
         u_new_=eps*(u[i-1]+u[i+1])+2.0*(1.0+eps)*u-u_old;
         }
   u_new[N]=u[N];
}


Ich hoffe der Code stimmt so, sollte aber schon richtig sein.

Wenn man den Code nun parallelisieren will, dann muss man einfach die zu berechnenden Punkte aufteilen auf M Teilstücke. Was beachtet werden muss ist, das wenn Prozess P die Punkte v[50,j] bis v[100,j] berechnet, er in jedem Schritt auf die benachbarten Punkte 49 und 101 des vorhergehenden Rechenschritts zugreifen muss, da ansonsten die Saite "reisen" würde  Das sollte auf jedenfall beachtet werden wenn man parallelisieren will.

Damit der Benchmark auch was bringt, sollte man die Granularität nicht zu fein wählen, damit die Karte auch wirklich gut arbeiten kann. Damit ist gemeint, das ja in jedem Zeitschritt auf die Randpunkte "gewartet" werden muss. Da je mehr Punkte ein Prozess ausrechnen muss die Zeitspanne hierfür anwächst, wird das warten auf die Randpunkte immer unbedeutender je mehr Punkte jeder Prozess berechnen muss.

Ich würd sagen so 1.000 oder 10.000 Punkte pro Core sollten mal nen guter Anfangswert sein. 

Geschickt wäre es natürlich, wenn man die Daten nicht einfach verwirft, sondern im VRAM, bzw wenns zu viel wird im Arbeitsspeicher/Festplatte in ner Datei ablegt um dann mit GnuPlot z.B. sich das ganze dann visualisieren zu lassen wie die Saite schwingt _


----------



## thysol (19. August 2010)

@Skysnake
Danke fuer die Idee. Momentan bin ich aber mit anderem OpenCL Kram beschaeftigt. Mit GPU Benchmark v1.3 sollte dein Algorithm aber dabei sein.

Wieso antwortest du uebrigens weder auf meiner PN noch meiner E-mail?


----------



## Sheeep (19. August 2010)

ich hab hier mal cpu benchmark ergebnisse:

athlon x2 6400+, 4gb ram, gforce 8600gt, vista32bit
alles auf standardtakt

cpu: 21,93564 Seconds

2 x cpu: 12,7897218 Seconds

Edit: 
Faktor 1,715 mit 2 Kernen, ist relativ ordentlich, oder?


----------



## thysol (19. August 2010)

Hier mal meine Resultate:


----------



## Sheeep (19. August 2010)

Hat der nicht i750 nicht 4 kerne?

weil dann sollte er um mehr als faktor 2 skalieren...
aus der liste lese ich, dass du mit singlecore auf 10.76 sekunden kommst...

kannst du mal im taskmanager die anzahl der threads des benchmarks (unter prozesse, ansicht, splaten auswählen, threads kannst die threadanzeige aktivieren) vor und nach dem klick auf den start button anschauen?
sind das 4 oder nur 2 threads mehr?


----------



## thysol (19. August 2010)

Sheeep schrieb:


> Hat der nicht i750 nicht 4 kerne?
> 
> weil dann sollte er um mehr als faktor 2 skalieren...
> aus der liste lese ich, dass du mit singlecore auf 10.76 sekunden kommst...
> ...



Im Task Manager zeigt der immer zwischen 7 bis 12 Threads an. Keine Ahnung warum mein i5 nicht besser skaliert.


----------



## Sheeep (19. August 2010)

Also dann erzeugt, wie es aussieht, zumindest 4 Threads...

Mal auf andere Ergebnisse warten...


----------



## Skysnake (19. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> @Skysnake
> Danke fuer die Idee. Momentan bin ich aber mit anderem OpenCL Kram beschaeftigt. Mit GPU Benchmark v1.3 sollte dein Algorithm aber dabei sein.
> 
> Wieso antwortest du uebrigens weder auf meiner PN noch meiner E-mail?



Weil me atm ziemlich viel um die Ohren hat, und ich bisher nicht dazu gekommen bin Skype an zu machen um mich bei dir zu melden 

Keine Angst ich hab´s nicht vergessen, nur isses bisher untergegangen, und ich dachte jetzt nicht, das ich extra drauf antworten muss, was ich hiermit dann wohl nachhol 

Ich werd mich aber vielleicht dieses WE bischen in Skype aufhaltne und dann auch genug Zeit haben um mich weiter mit OpenCL etc zu beschäftigen. Dann können wir auch ne runde Schnacken


----------



## thysol (19. August 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Weil me atm ziemlich viel um die Ohren hat, und ich bisher nicht dazu gekommen bin Skype an zu machen um mich bei dir zu melden
> 
> Keine Angst ich hab´s nicht vergessen, nur isses bisher untergegangen, und ich dachte jetzt nicht, das ich extra drauf antworten muss, was ich hiermit dann wohl nachhol
> 
> Ich werd mich aber vielleicht dieses WE bischen in Skype aufhaltne und dann auch genug Zeit haben um mich weiter mit OpenCL etc zu beschäftigen. Dann können wir auch ne runde Schnacken



Mach dir ja keinen Stress. Ich hab mich halt nur gewundert.


----------



## Skysnake (19. August 2010)

Ich dacht halt bevor ich das mach, kümmer ich mich mal lieber zuerst um den Code für nen sinnvolles Programm 

Btw du kannst ja ne gitarre bauen mit openGL und darauf die Leute spielen lassen, ist bestimmt recht lustig, und wohl auch nichtmal sooooo schwer zu programmieren, zumindest die Schwingungen der Saite. 

Was mir nur aufgefallen ist, es ist kein Dämpfungsterm nethalten, die würde also immer weiter und weiter schwingen bis in alle ewigkeit. Kannst natürlich noch ne leichte Dämpfung reinnehmen, damits realistischer ist.


----------



## thysol (19. August 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich dacht halt bevor ich das mach, kümmer ich mich mal lieber zuerst um den Code für nen sinnvolles Programm
> 
> Btw du kannst ja ne gitarre bauen mit openGL und darauf die Leute spielen lassen, ist bestimmt recht lustig, und wohl auch nichtmal sooooo schwer zu programmieren, zumindest die Schwingungen der Saite.
> 
> Was mir nur aufgefallen ist, es ist kein Dämpfungsterm nethalten, die würde also immer weiter und weiter schwingen bis in alle ewigkeit. Kannst natürlich noch ne leichte Dämpfung reinnehmen, damits realistischer ist.



Ich habe mittlerweile selber eine Idee davon was ich machen werde. Es soll aber eine Ueberraschung bleiben falls ich es doch nicht hinkriege. Dennoch danke fuer die Idee. Ich denke frueher oder spaeter kann ich versuchen dass umzusetzen. Oder du versuchst es und wenn du hilfe mit OpenCL brauchst kannst du dich an mich wenden.


----------



## 0Martin21 (19. August 2010)

so ich habe zwar die GPU1.2 Bench nicht weil der nicht geht, aber OK ich habe die anderen.

CPU: Phenom 2 X6 1090T@3,2GHz
GPU: XFX 5970 BE ohne OC
Speicher: 1333MHz DDR3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/0martin21-albums-3dv-2075-picture53762-gpu2-thysol3.jpg


----------



## Tight86 (19. August 2010)

So, jetzt hab ich auch mal den Multicorebench laufen lassen:
Hier das ergebnis:

CPU Multicore-Benchmark:
Tight86|Core i7-920@4,4GHz|GTX285(OC)|DDR3-1600|2,8985048

@Thysol:
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt an was du da werkelst 
Mags mir nich einen ganz ganz ganz kleinen Tipp geben? xD


----------



## 0Martin21 (19. August 2010)

nachtrag mit dem Multi-CPU.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einstellungen wie zwei höher!


----------



## type_o (19. August 2010)

Ich hab ma neu getestet, mit etwas mehr OC'en 
Viel kam ne raus dabei.
(Datei im Anhang)

MfG type_o

EDIT: glei noch ma den GPU-Benchmark v1.2 angefügt:


----------



## Joker4Life (20. August 2010)

Hab noch mal alles übertaktet für den Benchmark^^ und konnte noch ein paar Millisekunden rausquetschen hab meinen ram mal auf 1600 getaktet.

CPU Benchmark:

Joker4Life|Core i5-750(4GHz)|HD 5850(OC)|DDR3-1600|8,2865138

CPU Multicore Benchmark:

Joker4Life|Core i5-750(4GHz)|HD 5850(OC)|DDR3-1600|4,1482943

GPU Benchmark 1.0:

Joker4Life|Core i5-750(4GHz)|HD 5850(OC)|DDR3-1600|0,2922978

GPU Benchmark 1.2:

Joker4Life|Core i5-750(4GHz)|HD 5850(OC)|DDR3-1600|2,3264039


----------



## FloW^^ (20. August 2010)

bei mir isses anscheinend egal, ob die CPU (phenom2 x4) mit 3,0 oder 3,4Ghz läuft... immer rund 8,7s (+/- ~1-2%)

selbst wenn ich sie auf 800Mhz takte hab ich noch 13,7s

skaliert also nicht linear der benchmark.


----------



## thysol (20. August 2010)

Die Highscore Liste wurde geupdated. Die CPU Multi-Core Benchmark Highscore Liste entspricht der neuen Highscore Liste.

@Sheeep
Sorry, ich habe vergessen deine Single-core Resultat mit einzufuegen.  Mit dem naechsten Update duerfte dann dein Single-Core Resultat mit drin  sein. Dein Multi-Core Resultat ist aber drinnen.

@all
Ab sofort bitte jetzt jeder nach diesem Schema die Resultate posten:

Joker4Life|Core i5-750(4GHz)|HD 5850(OC)|DDR3-1600|8,2865138

Vergesst bitte auch nicht den Screenshot als Beweis.



Tight86 schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich auch mal den Multicorebench laufen lassen:
> Hier das ergebnis:
> 
> CPU Multicore-Benchmark:
> ...



Fuer die Grafische Darstellung plane ich Lab3D zu verwenden:

Contents


----------



## Joker4Life (20. August 2010)

beim GPU Benchmark 1.2 bitte noch den ram auf 1600 ändern^^ danke


----------



## thysol (20. August 2010)

Joker4Life schrieb:


> beim GPU Benchmark 1.2 bitte noch den ram auf 1600 ändern^^ danke



Wird wohl beim naechsten update passieren. Bei 0Martin21 ist auch ein Fehler. Der sollte auch beim naechsten Update behoben sein. Sorry dass immer irgendwelche Fehler in der Highscore Liste sind.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (20. August 2010)

Habe mir auch mal die benchmarks runtergeladen und hier sind beide Ergebnisse:

sunnyboy150182 | Intel P4 640 | 4Gb DDR2-667 | GTS250




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (20. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Funktioniert dass denn bei dir auf der CPU?
> 
> @all
> CPU Benchmark mit Multi-Core Optimierung wurde hinzugefuegt. Dafuer koennt ihr euch bei Sheeep bedanken.



schön zu sehen, dass die Entwicklung weitergeht 
im Anhang direkt mal die Ergebnisse 

KlawWarYoshi |Core i7-920@2,8GHz|GTX260(SLI)|DDR3-1600|4,994041 l Screenshot

PS: während des Tests sind 8 Kerne ausgelastet mit knapp 90%


----------



## Rayman (21. August 2010)

hier mal meiner mit multicore

€dit:
so hier auch nochmal von meiner ATI HD5670 die heute frisch aus der reparatur gekommen ist

ich finde die ist ein wenig langsam oder ist die einfach so langsam?


----------



## FloW^^ (21. August 2010)

ne, da isn fehler... vermutlich wieder die sache mit den fenstern der eingabeaufforderung...

die müsste normal ziemlich genau die doppelte zeit einer standardgetakteten HD5770 brauchen.
also so um die 8 sekunden


----------



## Rayman (21. August 2010)

ja die dos fenster starten immer wenn ich den test starte aber leider bei jeden mal 

wie krieg ich das weg? ati stream nochmal insterlieren oder was muss ich machen


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. August 2010)

bei mir sind die auch ganz kurz zu sehen und sind sofotr wieder weg.


----------



## thysol (22. August 2010)

Die Highscore Liste wurde geupdated.

Die aufploppenden Dos Fenster sind voellig Normal. In GPU Benchmark v1.3 sollen die nicht mehr auftauchen.


----------



## Rayman (22. August 2010)

aso ok dann warte ich mal auf den trotztem ein wenig komisch das die karte so langsam ist


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. August 2010)

so nun mal mit einem Intel Q9400 und eine GTX285, 8GB DDR2@800MHz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (23. August 2010)

@ 0Martin21
du hast 2mal die GPU gepostet und nicht die CPU 

@thysol
ich würde die Schrift beim Highscore größer machen und linksbündig^^


----------



## thysol (23. August 2010)

Ab sofort wird die Liste immer geupdated wenn es mindestens 5 neue Resultate gibt von anderen Usern.

@KlawWarYoshi
Dass aendere ich sobald es mindestens 5 neue Resultate gibt.

@all
Mit dem GPU Benchmark v1.3 ist Morgen oder Uebermorgen zu rechnen.


----------



## Chimera (23. August 2010)

Sooo, hab jetzt mal den Multi-Core auch noch durchlaufen lassen: http://a.imageshack.us/img72/6690/multicorebench.gif. Freue mich schon jetzt auf den neusten Streich aus deiner Feder


----------



## FloW^^ (27. August 2010)

hm... immernoch keine neuen versionen... schade!


----------



## KingofKingzZ (27. August 2010)

So hier mal meine Resultate: 

CPU-Multi: 5,902197 Seconds 
CPU-1Kern: 10,8399854 Seconds 
GPU-V1.0: 0,2251542 Seconds 
GPU-V1.2: 3,7722025 Seconds


Beim GPU-Bench V1.0 hätte ich vllt. noch etwas besser sein können, war dort noch nicht am Takt Limit. Ansonsten gabs bei mir keine großen Schwankungen und die Benchs haben gut auf mehr Takt reagiert. Allerdings finde ich mein Ergebnis beim CPU-Multi-Bench etwas enttäuschend. Weniger als 50% schneller trotz 3 zusätzlichen Kernen  

Mein Sys: 
Phenom II 955@3,5 GHz/NB@2,5GHz (zum Bench @3,875GHz)
GTX 260 OC 
4GB DDR3 1666 

Im Anhang sind die Beweisscreens. 

Du könntest den Bench noch besser auf Multi-Core (CPU) optimieren. (falls das möglich ist; kenn mich da nicht so aus, hab zwar selbst auch schon öfters programmiert aber mir fehlt da iwie die Audauer^^)
Außerdem könntest du z.B: irgendwelche Zahlen, Wörter, Variabeln, was auch immer in den RAM schreiben, löschen wieder reinschreiben usw., dass ein Dauerhafter Datenfluss herrscht. Dadurch wird dann auch der Speicherkontroller beansprucht bzw. spielt die Ram-Geschwindigkeit auch eine größere Rolle. Wenn es irgendwie programmierbar und nicht zu komplex ist kannst du vllt. das selbe mit dem L3-Cache machen. 
Bei der GPU ist deine Meteoriten Idee wirklich sehr gut, ich freu mich auf das Resultat. Wenns geht kannst du auch hier versuchen ein Extreme Modus zu machen, der besonders viel Speicher schluckt oder so.. 

Ansonsten kleine aber feine Benchs, die du da gemacht hast  

MfG KingofKingzZ


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

GPU Benchmark (v1.3) wurde hinzugefuegt. Dieser Benchmark nimmt die Zeit  deutlich genauer ab und es gibt kaum noch Zeit Schwankungen. Dass  heisst meine Radeon HD 5870 hat immer ein 1.95 Resultat egal wie oft ich  den Knopf druecke.

Die Highscore Liste wird wahrscheinlich entweder Heute Abend oder Morgen Frueh geupdated.


----------



## Chimera (28. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> GPU Benchmark (v1.3) wurde hinzugefuegt. Dieser Benchmark nimmt die Zeit  deutlich genauer ab und es gibt kaum noch Zeit Schwankungen. Dass  heisst meine Radeon HD 5870 hat immer ein 1.95 Resultat egal wie oft ich  den Knopf druecke.
> 
> Die Highscore Liste wird wahrscheinlich entweder Heute Abend oder Morgen Frueh geupdated.



Seh ich es korrekt, dass beim Bench selber V1.2 steht? Auch in der .zip steht GPU Benchmark V1.2, korrekt?
Hab ihn mal durchlaufen lassen, die ersten 2 Werte nach dem Komma blieben dabei immer gleich: http://a.imageshack.us/img248/3003/benchv13.gif


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Chimera schrieb:


> Seh ich es korrekt, dass beim Bench selber V1.2 steht? Auch in der .zip steht GPU Benchmark V1.2, korrekt?
> Hab ihn mal durchlaufen lassen, die ersten 2 Werte nach dem Komma blieben dabei immer gleich: http://a.imageshack.us/img248/3003/benchv13.gif



Sorry, ich Idiot. In der neuen Download version ist dass schon gefixt.

Wie du selber gesehen hast ist dieser Benchmark deutlich ausgereifter als die vorherigen und die Benchmark Resultate bleiben bei jedem Durchlauf fast genau gleich.


----------



## Chimera (28. August 2010)

Jepp, ist viel besser. Danke dir, dass du dir die Zeit und Mühe für solche Spielereien nimmst


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Chimera schrieb:


> Jepp, ist viel besser. Danke dir, dass du dir die Zeit und Mühe für solche Spielereien nimmst



Kein Problem. Diese Aenderung im GPU Benchmark (v1.3) wahr aber wirklich nicht viel Arbeit.


----------



## Chimera (28. August 2010)

Trotzdem, ist ja keine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass du dir die Zeit für so was nimmst


----------



## thysol (29. August 2010)

Heute wurde die Highscore Liste geupdated.


----------



## 0Martin21 (29. August 2010)

so mein GPU 1.3 Banch, *bin besser als die GTX 460 ohne OC!*

*|0Martin21|Core 2 Quard Q9400 (2,66GHz)|GTX 285|DDR2-800|3,233857*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FloW^^ (29. August 2010)

*|FloW^^|Phenom2 x4 940@3,4Ghz|Radeon HD5770(OC)|DDR2-800|3,4154231*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chimera (29. August 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> so mein GPU 1.3 Banch, *bin besser als die GTX 460 ohne OC!*
> 
> *|0Martin21|Core 2 Quard Q9400 (2,66GHz)|GTX 285|DDR2-800|3,233857*



Und wo bleiben die Beweis-Screens von GPU-Z oder Afterburner oder GPU-Shark (Teil von GPU Caps Viewer) oder ...  



Hier noch ein Durchlauf, mit leichtem OC. Komisch find ich aber schon, dass es nicht sehr viel ausmacht zeitlich gesehen oder es war einfach nur zu wenig (sind ja nur 45Mhz bzw. 60Mhz mehr)  http://a.imageshack.us/img90/2026/benchv13oc.gif   und  http://a.imageshack.us/img90/7978/benchv13oc2.gif.


----------



## FloW^^ (29. August 2010)

du musst die shader übertakten, damit es schneller geht.


----------



## Chimera (29. August 2010)

@FloW: Geht bei der 460 nicht, da es ausgegraut ist. Bei der 460 kann man nur den Core Clock ändern, dabei ändert sich der Shader immer gleich mit (immer das Doppelte vom Core). Müsst im Prinzip am Kerntakt orientiert den Shader erhöhen, aber das letzte Ergebnis reicht mir volauf


----------



## FloW^^ (29. August 2010)

ok, wusst ich nicht.
wieder was gelernt ^^
dachte die shader-clock könne man noch so verstellen wie beim g80 z.b.


----------



## Chimera (29. August 2010)

Nee, leider nicht mehr. Weiss jetzt nicht, ob es evtl. sogar am Treiber liegt oder einfach an der Karte. Müsst mal beim anderen PC gucken, dort läuft ne GTS 250 mit dem gleichen Treiber.

Edit: Nee, dort lässt es sich separat einstellen, nur bei der 400-er nicht.


----------



## FloW^^ (29. August 2010)

war ja eigentlich ein großer vorteil von nvidia, dass die shader nen eigenen taktgeber hatten.

b2t:
ich muss bei mir immer erst das aero abschalten, damit die fenster nicht ausgeblendet werden sondern gleich ohne effekt verschwinden, damit der benchmark richtig läuft.


----------



## scbiz (30. August 2010)

Stimmung!


----------



## 0Martin21 (30. August 2010)

Chimera schrieb:


> Und wo bleiben die Beweis-Screens von GPU-Z oder Afterburner oder GPU-Shark (Teil von GPU Caps Viewer) oder ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hier noch ein Durchlauf, mit leichtem OC. Komisch find ich aber schon, dass es nicht sehr viel ausmacht zeitlich gesehen oder es war einfach nur zu wenig (sind ja nur 45Mhz bzw. 60Mhz mehr)  http://a.imageshack.us/img90/2026/benchv13oc.gif   und  http://a.imageshack.us/img90/7978/benchv13oc2.gif.




Sorry, aber ich denke das kann ich nach reichen.
Wenn ich Zeit habe! Aber mal im Ernst wenn ich OC gemacht habe dann hätte ich das auch geschrieben.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2010)

Auf Grund der Entwicklung des Threads wurde er in das passende Unterforum verschoben!


Gruß
Pain


----------



## Joker4Life (30. August 2010)

es gibt ein problem der neue GPU Benchmark läuft bei mir nicht also es gibt ein crash windows zeigt mir an ob ich das programm schliessen möchte oder nach dem fehler suchen lassen will.Kann es daran liegen das ich eine HD5850 und eine 8800 Gt zusammen laufen habe und das programm nicht weiss welche es testen soll.

MfG


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. August 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber wie stehts eigentlich mit Multi-GPU? Ich muss mir aber sowieso zuerst mal .NET Framework 4 runterladen.

PS: Was ist ein Muliti-Core Bench? Hört sich an wie ne neue Unterrasse von Eseln, die Mulitis ^^


----------



## thysol (30. August 2010)

Joker4Life schrieb:


> es gibt ein problem der neue GPU Benchmark läuft bei mir nicht also es gibt ein crash windows zeigt mir an ob ich das programm schliessen möchte oder nach dem fehler suchen lassen will.Kann es daran liegen das ich eine HD5850 und eine 8800 Gt zusammen laufen habe und das programm nicht weiss welche es testen soll.
> 
> MfG



Dass ist sehr Merkwuerdig denn es gibt nur sehr wenig unterschied zwischen v1.2 und v1.3 und v1.2 lief ja bei dir problemlos. Laeuft denn noch GPU Bench v1.2?


----------



## Joker4Life (30. August 2010)

1.2 funktioniert auch nicht mehr hab ich grad getestet davor ging alles weil ich nur eine 5850 hatte


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. August 2010)

Hast du jetzt auch nen CF? Weil ich krieg den GPU Bench mit CF auch nicht ans Laufen...


----------



## sensitron (30. August 2010)

Konnt leider noch keine gescheiten Werte bekommen, hab immer 13 Sekunden beim GPU-Benchmark... 1x hatte ich dann 3sekunden, aber jetzt sinds immer 12 Sekunden. Ich nehm an dass hat etwas mit dem Radeon-Bug zu tun, den du angesprochen hast, im Hintergrund hängen sich immer Dos-Fenster auf.


----------



## Joker4Life (30. August 2010)

ne hab kein CF hab eine HD5850 und eine 8800 GT für die PhysX.


----------



## Tight86 (30. August 2010)

Das Ergebnis von scbiz zweifel ich an: Im Multicore-Bench bei 4000,00 Mhz mit einen i7-920 eine 2,66 ?!?

Das schaffe ich mit dem I7-920 nicht mal bei 4,4 GHZ. Ausserdem genau 4000,00 Mhz?!? nich 3998,8 oder 4002,25 MHZ


----------



## sensitron (31. August 2010)

So hab mal den GPU-Benchmark und CPU-Benchmark laufen lassen, funzt ganz gut. nur die anderen leider nicht wirklich.

CPU:
*|Sensitron|Phenom II: 965 BE OC (4,3ghz)|HD 5770 (OC) |DDR3-1600|10,1616546*

GPU:*|Sensitron|Phenom II: 965 BE OC (4,3ghz)|HD 5770 (OC) |DDR3-1600|0,3889263*


----------



## Sheeep (31. August 2010)

Tight86 schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis von scbiz zweifel ich an: Im Multicore-Bench bei 4000,00 Mhz mit einen i7-920 eine 2,66 ?!?


 
Das kann daran liegen, dass das threadmanagement in C# nicht für hpc gedacht ist.... ist ja auch kein binärcode...

wenn du die gleiche aufgabe in c oder fortran laufen lasst, bist du selbst mit einem athlon 6400 unter 1 sekunde, mit SSE und OpenMP kommst du mit dem phenom x4 @ 3.8gh/z auf 0.2 sekunden...

wenn du dann noch den intel compiler statt msvc nimmst, bist schneller als alle gpus hier... alles eine frage der richtigen optimierung, und dafür ist C# nunmal nicht gedacht...





Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt auch nen CF? Weil ich krieg den GPU Bench mit CF auch nicht ans Laufen...


 
Ja, genau OpenCL arbeitet nicht mit SLI oder crossfire. mit deaktivierten Corssfire bzw. SLI kann man aber beide karten zur parallelen berechnung bringen... bei entsprechender programmierung. 
Kuckst du hier: http://forums.amd.com/devforum/mess...did=134757&highlight_key=y&keyword1=crossfire


----------



## scbiz (31. August 2010)

Tight86 schrieb:


> [...] Ausserdem genau 4000,00 Mhz?!? nich 3998,8 oder 4002,25 MHZ


Ich habe mit dem Screenshot so lange gewartet (paar Programme geöffnet und wieder geschlossen), bis sich die Taktrate auf exakte 4000 MHz eingependelt hat.


----------



## thysol (31. August 2010)

Da ich jetzt wieder Schule habe um dies mein Abitur Jahr ist werde ich wahrscheinlich die Highscore Liste nur noch am WE updaten.


----------



## sensitron (1. September 2010)

Hoffentlich is bald WE  will in die Highscore Liste aufgenommen werden


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (2. September 2010)

sensitron schrieb:


> Hoffentlich is bald WE  will in die Highscore Liste aufgenommen werden



nach meinen Berechnungen ist es schon morgen 

@ thysol würde die Liste noch n Stückchen größer machen^^
und vllt. auch die alten raus-nehmen?
oder mit Spoilern verdecken
aber musst du wissen


----------



## sensitron (2. September 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> nach meinen Berechnungen ist es schon morgen



Mit welchem Tool haste des berechnet und wie lange hats gedauert? 

Die anderen Doofen Benchmarks klappen immer noch net (Gpu v.1.2 / 1.3 )


----------



## sch8mid (3. September 2010)

Quad 9550 ES@3,1 * 4 GB DDR 1066 * Win 7 32bit

ATI 5770 910/1400 Sapphire rev.3

GPU 1.3

*3,4 sec.*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=265369&stc=1&d=1283488513




dazu noch ne newbie Frage : müssen hier eigentlich keine beweisscreens eingestellt werden ?


----------



## Tight86 (5. September 2010)

@Thysol:

Bei der Benchmarkliste beim CPU Benchmark Multi-Core
hast du versehentlich einen _*falschen*_ Wert eingetragen, 1,4 Sek von scbiz
Das ist laut seinem Screen der GPU Benchmark, sein eigentlicher Wert ist ist *2,66*.
Obwohl ich auch das ein wenig unrealischtisch finde, wie man sieht liegen die I7´s bei 4ghz laut den normalen Cpu-Benchmark alle auf etwa den selbem Niveau. Das sollte beim Multicore-Benchmark nicht anders sein.
Und ich konnte mich nur etwas davon abheben, da ich auf _4,4 GHZ_ übertaktet habe und deswegen glaube ich nicht das er mit 4GHZ einen besseren Wert erzielen konnte..denn die 0,2 sek sind ich diesem Fall zuviel.
Bei 4GHZ erreiche ich _bestenfalls_ ne *3,19* sek.
Das wäre also eine Differenz von _0,53 _sek. mit selben Prozessor bei gleichem Takt eine unmöglichkeit.
Gerade beim Multicore-Benchmark (im gegensatz zum einfachen Benchmark) ist das eine zu große Abweichung.
Da hilft auch kein schneller Speicher, derren Angabe sowieso fehlt.


----------



## thysol (5. September 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> @ thysol würde die Liste noch n Stückchen größer machen^^



Erledigt.



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> und vllt. auch die alten raus-nehmen?
> oder mit Spoilern verdecken
> aber musst du wissen



Mal sehen was andere dazu zu sagen haben.



sensitron schrieb:


> Die anderen Doofen Benchmarks klappen immer noch net (Gpu v.1.2 / 1.3 )



Kriegst du zufaellig von Windows die Nachricht dass sich der Grafikkarten Treiber resettet hat?



Tight86 schrieb:


> @Thysol:
> 
> Bei der Benchmarkliste beim CPU Benchmark Multi-Core
> hast du versehentlich einen _*falschen*_ Wert eingetragen, 1,4 Sek von scbiz
> Das ist laut seinem Screen der GPU Benchmark, sein eigentlicher Wert ist ist *2,66*.



Dass habe ich jetzt korrigiert.



Tight86 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich auch das ein wenig unrealischtisch finde, wie man sieht liegen die I7´s bei 4ghz laut den normalen Cpu-Benchmark alle auf etwa den selbem Niveau. Das sollte beim Multicore-Benchmark nicht anders sein.
> Und ich konnte mich nur etwas davon abheben, da ich auf _4,4 GHZ_  übertaktet habe und deswegen glaube ich nicht das er mit 4GHZ einen  besseren Wert erzielen konnte..denn die 0,2 sek sind ich diesem Fall  zuviel.
> Bei 4GHZ erreiche ich _bestenfalls_ ne *3,19* sek.
> Das wäre also eine Differenz von _0,53 _sek. mit selben Prozessor bei gleichem Takt eine unmöglichkeit.
> ...



Du hast Recht. Sein Multi-core Resultat ist schon merkwuerdig. Ich schlage vor er sollte noch mit CPU-Z beweisen welchen Speichertakt er hat.

@all
Alle Highscore Listen wurden geupdated. Ich habe allerdings noch 3 Fragen an euch:

1. Soll ich die Highscore Listen der alten Benchmarks rausnehmen?
2. Soll ich die alten Highscore Listen mit Spoilern verdecken?
3. Oder soll ich sie einfach so lassen wie sie sind?


----------



## Tight86 (5. September 2010)

Ich nehm die 2.  Verdecken mit Spoilern.


----------



## sensitron (5. September 2010)

Laut deiner Highscore Liste hab ich ein Intel(Farbe Blau), hab ich aber nicht  bitte dies zu korrigieren, will der höchste AMD sein


----------



## Skysnake (6. September 2010)

Spoiler nutzen


----------



## sensitron (6. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Kriegst du zufaellig von Windows die Nachricht dass sich der Grafikkarten Treiber resettet hat?



nö. nix dergleichen


----------



## KingofKingzZ (6. September 2010)

Bin auch für Spoiler oder da lassen, aber nicht ganz weg.


----------



## DerPate26 (6. September 2010)

Abend

habe ein kleines Update

GPU Bench v1.3 |DerPate26|Phenom 2 X4 955 @4GHz|GTX 480 (OC)|DDR3-1600|1,3562478

CPU Bench v1.0 |DerPate26|Phenom 2 X4 955 @3,744GHz|GTX 480 (OC)|DDR3-1600|9,9338812

CPU multi-core Bench |DerPate26|Phenom 2 X4 955 @3,744GHz|GTX 480 (OC)|DDR3-1600|5,3331971

Ich wäre auch für den Spoiler


----------



## sensitron (7. September 2010)

DerPate26 schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> habe ein kleines Update
> 
> ...



Ich wunder mich wieso du unter 10 sekunden bist, und ich mit meinem phenom x4 965 @4,3ght bei 10sec. Die minimal besseren Ramtimings sinds wohl nich, ramtakt ist meiner höher, norhbridge hast du ca. 100mhz mehr, sowie ein erhöhten FSB.

Ich test glaub ich auch mal ein wenig rum, ob das was verbessert.

edit: Ok mit 2600mhz NB-Takt statt 2400mhz schaff ich die 9 Sekunden knapp, 9,99xxxx


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. September 2010)

stimme auch für den Spoiler


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

Die Highscore Liste wurde geupdated. Ab sofort werden diese Highscore Listen nicht mehr geupdated und sind auch mit einem Spoiler verdeckt:
CPU Benchmark (v1.0)
GPU Benchmark (v1.0)
GPU Benchmark (v1.2)


----------



## KingofKingzZ (12. September 2010)

Hier mein GPU-V. 1.3 Bench mit neuer Graka.


----------



## thysol (21. September 2010)

Die Highscore Liste wurde geupdated.


----------



## thysol (5. Oktober 2010)

Am 15. November plane ich den neuen Benchmark fertig zu haben.
Feature Liste:


OpenGL
Orbital Physics Simulation
OpenCL
Double Precision
Multi-core support
Der Haupt-Algorithm ist fast fertig. Ich lasse mir dann bis November Zeit um eine gute OpenGL Darstellung hinzubekommen. 

Mein Orbital Physics OpenCL Algorithm wird alle von Kepler's Laws beachten. Daher wird die Simulation "fast" zu 100% realistisch sein. Da allerdings Einstein's Relativitaets Theorie nicht im Algorithm sind die Pfade der Steine die eine Kugel umkreisen "nur" zu ca. 99,999% akkurat.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2010)

kommt drauf an, wie schnell sich alles bewegt 

Solange v/c ~0 ist, kannstes getrost ignorieren.

PS: Ich hab auf dich gewartet  brauch Hilfe beim erstellen meines Projekts, damit ichs an andere leute erschicken kann zum testen.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein neuer Wert mit GTX470 OC: 

1,863 sec


----------



## thysol (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich den neuen Benchmark bereits ohne OpenGL in 1-2 Wochen hier reinstellen. Die Version mit OpenGL kommt dann spaeter. Der neue Benchmark ohne OpenGL wird deutlich komplexer sein als die vorherigen und wird ein alltaegliches Problem loesen. Er wird die Koordinaten der Umlaufbahn millionen von Steinen um eine Kugel errechnen.

Am Wochenende plane ich hier eine kurze Einleitung der Physik und Mathematik die im Programm mit drin sind zu posten.


----------



## mattinator (17. Oktober 2010)

Feiner Test, hier mal meine GTX 275.


----------



## thysol (17. Oktober 2010)

Die Highscore Liste wurde ein letztes mal geupdated. Ab sofort werden die alten Benchmarks nicht mehr geupdated. Mit dem neuen Benchmark noch ohne OpenGL ist naechste Woche zu rechnen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (20. Oktober 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Mein Orbital Physics OpenCL Algorithm wird alle von *Kepler*'s Laws beachten. Daher wird die Simulation "fast" zu 100% realistisch sein. Da allerdings Einstein's Relativitaets Theorie nicht im Algorithm sind die Pfade der Steine die eine Kugel umkreisen "nur" zu ca. 99,999% akkurat.



aber nicht, dass die GeForces dann n Vorteil haben  
(*Kepler*, Kepler's Law)
und das ein paar Steine die um eine Kugel kreisen ein alltägliches Problem sind 
aber naja..
schön das es weiter geht


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Oktober 2010)

Toller Benchmark!  Probier ich dann zuhause gerade mal aus! 


Kannst du nicht eine Funktion hinzufügen mti einem Textfeld "Benutzername"  Button "Ergebnis Posten" und eine kleine DB ins Netz stellen wo dann die Punktzahlen jeweils mit dem Benutzernamen eingetragen werden? Ist das ein grosser aufwand? Dann könnte man mit einem updatequery immer den neuen Wert wenn man ihn postet überschreiben.^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2010)

In der CPU-Highscore Liste stimmen 2 Farben nicht. 

Einmal ist ein Pentium 4 als AMD gekennzeichnet, und 2. Nen Phenom als Intel


----------



## thysol (22. Oktober 2010)

Mein neues Programm wird gar kein Benchmark sondern eine Simulation. Die Benchmark Resultate werden naemlich nicht reproduzierbar sein. Mein neues Programm soll als Lehrmaterial dienen in dem Bereich Orbital Physics. Es soll interaktiv sein. Ich werde es in einem passenden Unterforum veroeffentlichen. (Welches weiss ich noch nicht.)

Wenn doch interesse an einem Benchmark entsteht dann sagt dass mir (PN). Dann kann ich die Simulation auch als Benchmark umschreiben.

Dieser Thread wird jetzt geclosed weil dass neue Programm wird nichts mit den alten Benchmarks zu tun haben. Dass neue Programm bekommt dann einen neuen eigenen Thread sonst wird dass hier zu unuebersichtlich.


----------



## der8auer (22. Oktober 2010)

Auf Wunsch des TE geschlossen.


----------

